# Please Help



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Please help, I feel like my computer got nailed by somekind of virus or trojan, or something! It has been getting slower and slower everday. It also is doing odd things like font changes on my yahoo home page. I've tried differant things like RegCure and Kaspersky but it doesn't seem to help. I've posted a hijackthis below, if anyone can help?

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:52:00 PM, on 12/16/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18349)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe
C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://m.www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :0
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Yontoo Layers - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ddoctorv2] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P ddoctorv2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXDDCATS] rundll32 C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXDDtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime Alternative\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxddamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] "C:\Program Files\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer Assist\launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] "C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gadwin PrintScreen] C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe /nosplash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE /P7 /q C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [DelayShred] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\mshr\ShrCL.EXE /P7 /q C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Temp\HSPERF~1.SH! (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {53F6FCCD-9E22-4d71-86EA-6E43136192AB} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {925DAB62-F9AC-4221-806A-057BFB1014AA} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} - http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: 0227351229226177mcinstcleanup - - (no file)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: ePerformance Service (AcerMemUsageCheckService) - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Threat Expert Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxdd_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxddcoms.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccessU - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: OpenCASE Media Agent - ExtendMedia Inc. - C:\Program Files\OpenCASE\OpenCASE Media Agent\MediaAgent.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Radmin Server V3 (RServer3) - Famatech International Corp. - C:\Windows\System32\rserver30\rserver3.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TomTomHOMEService - TomTom - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 14677 bytes


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,

You may have used Malwarebytes before. If you have, and still have it on your machine, please update and run. Post the scan report back here.

If you do not have Malwarebytes please download from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Next*

Download *OTL* to your desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*.
Check the boxes beside *LOP Check* and *Purity Check*.
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time, and post it with your next reply.

*So when you return please post
MBAM log
the two OTL logs - OTL.txt and Extras.txt
*
Note: Unless otherwise instructed always post the logs in the forum. If reports don't fit on one post. It might be necessary to break the logs up to get them on the forum. Just use as many posts as you need, that's fine.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is the results from MBAM. 
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.42
Database version: 3382
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 7.0.6001.18000
12/17/2009 5:25:06 PM
mbam-log-2009-12-17 (17-25-06).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 116424
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 19 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 1
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 1
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{7370f91f-6994-4595-9949-601fa2261c8d} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
C:\ProgramData\32451924 (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

This is OTL:
OTL Extras logfile created on: 12/17/2009 5:30:26 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.0 Folder = C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.0.6001) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.6001.18000)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 100.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 4.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 100.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 145.80 Gb Total Space | 13.51 Gb Free Space | 9.27% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 145.46 Gb Total Space | 82.53 Gb Free Space | 56.74% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: BIGDOG-PC
Current User Name: Bigdog
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.chm [@ = chm.file] -- "%SystemRoot%\hh.exe" %1
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
chm.file [open] -- "%SystemRoot%\hh.exe" %1
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [print] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\msohtmed.exe" /p %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
https [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l (Microsoft Corporation)
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [OneNote.Open] -- C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONENOTE.EXE "%L" (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /separate,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /separate,/e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Applications\iexplore.exe [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
CLSID\{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} [OpenHomePage] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"UacDisableNotify" = 1
"InternetSettingsDisableNotify" = 1
"AutoUpdateDisableNotify" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1
"" =

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiSpyware]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 1
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"DisableNotifications" = 0
"EnableFirewall" = 0
"DoNotAllowExceptions" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{00EDC054-ED60-45F2-A408-C0974ED59ED8}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddpswx.exe | 
"{03DE0338-B9D1-4DEA-986A-80946EA0CDE7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer zone softdma\softdma.exe | 
"{06C9378F-F9F1-45AC-B782-C068EB6BA978}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\studio.exe | 
"{07B94987-A016-4237-945E-2FB1BBCB132B}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddpswx.exe | 
"{0BC49295-6A92-44C1-9167-F78ABBAF58C6}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{0C764EEA-4B92-4251-88CF-A63A3B6BAC2F}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer picture slide dvd\component\clsldvd.exe | 
"{1712A662-BA9B-4376-A8F8-61B283971B3C}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\pmsregisterfile.exe | 
"{18B7BF2C-8656-422F-B5ED-6DDB0EE6870F}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{228434B9-13F6-4EFA-9B3C-87A7767E2D10}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\studio.exe | 
"{22A4B064-7CCB-4D4F-8E7A-A236FD13924A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe | 
"{299F86F8-AA2F-4AF3-A14C-87991FE545C0}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\rm.exe | 
"{3192FD7B-473B-4CDA-BF1A-5A6E2CAB58A9}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddjswx.exe | 
"{321D25D4-B6A9-4678-8D55-75578640FD23}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\umi.exe | 
"{3E4C50EE-12D6-4EA6-871E-4A02B89C5E03}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe | 
"{40C4B7C0-48B6-4D18-979A-01739B56F91A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\limewire\limewire.exe | 
"{47F70510-BA71-4BD2-B735-BCE1C1685E47}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\rm.exe | 
"{486DFCA2-EA3A-4A3B-B930-F544E285E5FA}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddtime.exe | 
"{53DBA74A-093C-4270-BF2C-A9A443CAA248}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer plug and record\component\arawp.exe | 
"{57A92711-91F4-49CE-A48D-6AB6892196C5}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddpswx.exe | 
"{5DFEC942-3F84-44FD-A623-59E7E81C71A2}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\umi.exe | 
"{606F9767-608B-402B-961F-09F4FD26CF0D}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer zone main page\mce deluxe suite.exe | 
"{623A6367-0B7F-4AA7-AAC6-5ED6BA50D093}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{64681FF1-7607-49B3-AE69-C3033EA4CCCD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe | 
"{647680C7-5659-4F6B-82E4-7FA3DA9EA1C0}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\sony ericsson\sony ericsson media manager\mediamanager.exe | 
"{69E5CD57-D89E-46A5-BB98-A79C39D6EC2A}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer plug and record\component\dvax2process.exe | 
"{7A5CBA66-D006-4CD7-BA7B-7086872ADBC1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer zone softdma\softdma.exe | 
"{80394495-E27E-4018-9646-72C7D99432AC}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddmon.exe | 
"{89F466BE-CD62-4928-9AF4-637EAE45017A}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddjswx.exe | 
"{8CE32C6A-4CC3-4521-8182-4ABE221DBD7C}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\sony ericsson\sony ericsson media manager\mediamanager.exe | 
"{9C6E6EF1-448D-4E42-ADB0-13C41D42CD02}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddtime.exe | 
"{9DE2CC96-75DC-47FF-BA30-9162BE1C38CF}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer plug and record\component\dvax2process.exe | 
"{AA48BF73-7B99-4176-9588-05DCC60DB1FF}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{B5BCEE23-9DA2-40CF-90A2-B2DA569B4967}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\lxddcoms.exe | 
"{B72072FB-56BB-43FD-9A80-9BCF8D7289E0}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer picture slide dvd\component\clsldvd.exe | 
"{C11A4E65-0BE4-4733-9667-F8804D7A5C51}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddpswx.exe | 
"{C28449D1-3B1F-4F5B-8D72-06302DD72236}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddjswx.exe | 
"{C51532C0-A962-4D64-9D02-AE9E20729878}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{CCC058AA-2F4C-4604-8F3C-93811B85C4A2}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer plug and record\component\arawp.exe | 
"{CF504D44-86EC-4EFF-845F-4951308BF5D2}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\onenote.exe | 
"{CF7E6A56-3F0C-435E-84D5-D87D320288D3}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{D1A58675-1FD8-49F9-9CFC-A61211FF5F11}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddtime.exe | 
"{D616CB65-F277-44D6-B695-4DB51FB25ED1}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\onenote.exe | 
"{D6495D6B-FEE1-4C82-BC21-A40938778CEF}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\limewire\limewire.exe | 
"{DB2A7109-59A6-4CB5-AE13-D9C2F53719BD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddjswx.exe | 
"{E1E734E1-8CE7-4815-AFED-52E6ED60CDFE}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\lxddcoms.exe | 
"{E2DB626F-A0DD-43D0-83FE-91F914A83ABE}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddmon.exe | 
"{E8632D95-D203-45A2-9035-AA1C230C75DD}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxddtime.exe | 
"{EE09DB65-57E6-4FF3-86F1-51A7EDC06129}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe | 
"{F3C81974-3061-43AB-BFA8-C5B0A06219EA}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\pinnacle\studio 10\programs\pmsregisterfile.exe | 
"{F805D548-A289-46D1-BD6F-D4F60A7C6050}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\acer zone\acer zone main page\mce deluxe suite.exe | 
"TCP Query User{4F9BB480-E13F-4995-A558-134B3854D482}C:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"TCP Query User{619DB9EC-4B8F-4F05-871E-A01F8AF31210}C:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe | 
"TCP Query User{9E1B82D0-75A9-46F1-86FB-00454C158F8A}C:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe | 
"TCP Query User{A1DD0026-25C5-4EEA-8553-67EE54757AB9}C:\program files\participatory culture foundation\miro\xulrunner\python\miro_downloader.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\participatory culture foundation\miro\xulrunner\python\miro_downloader.exe | 
"TCP Query User{F3254395-FF48-4EE4-B579-F1D67127B03C}C:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe | 
"UDP Query User{0C6B7EB5-0E89-4871-AF86-34D4BC61B8D6}C:\program files\participatory culture foundation\miro\xulrunner\python\miro_downloader.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\participatory culture foundation\miro\xulrunner\python\miro_downloader.exe | 
"UDP Query User{1F099F46-4D2C-4A24-8CD2-7CA9CEDFAD18}C:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe | 
"UDP Query User{26D32B0D-DCB7-44BB-ACB7-18F82456BBFD}C:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"UDP Query User{ADCD1F73-10ED-4C1F-9BDC-858ED803A818}C:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\app4r.exe | 
"UDP Query User{AEF42AC6-C05B-4297-B000-BF431254D26C}C:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\lexmark 2500 series\lxddamon.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{002D9D5E-29BA-3E6D-9BC4-3D7D6DBC735C}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{007B37D9-0C45-4202-834B-DD5FAAE99D63}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Slimline Card
"{02627ee5-eaca-4742-a9cc-e687631773e4}" = Nero ShowTime
"{03EDED24-8375-407D-A721-4643D9768BE1}" = kgchlwn
"{073F22CE-9A5B-4A40-A604-C7270AC6BF34}" = ESSSONIC
"{11F3F858-4131-4FFA-A560-3FE282933B6E}" = kgchday
"{13F3917B56CD4C25848BDC69916971BB}" = DivX Converter
"{14D4ED84-6A9A-45A0-96F6-1753768C3CB5}" = ESSPCD
"{1771FDC8-D846-4B77-996A-C80DAD42C03F}" = OpenCASE Media Agent
"{18D10072035C4515918F7E37EAFAACFC}" = AutoUpdate
"{1c00c7c5-e615-4139-b817-7f4003de68c0}" = Nero PhotoSnap Help
"{20400dbd-e6db-45b8-9b6b-1dd7033818ec}" = Nero InfoTool
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{2348b586-c9ae-46ce-936c-a68e9426e214}" = Nero StartSmart Help
"{29ACDA07-0CAD-4751-B3A4-3E03C5F74673}" = ParetoLogic Privacy Controls
"{2AFFFDD7-ED85-4A90-8C52-5DA9EBDC9B8F}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Express Edition (ESC)
"{2D03B6F8-DF36-4980-B7B6-5B93D5BA3A8F}" = essvatgt
"{318AB667-3230-41B5-A617-CB3BF748D371}" = iTunes
"{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160010}" = Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
"{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160020}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 2
"{33cf58f5-48d8-4575-83d6-96f574e4d83a}" = Nero DriveSpeed
"{359cfc0a-beb1-440d-95ba-cf63a86da34f}" = Nero Recode
"{368ba326-73ad-4351-84ed-3c0a7a52cc53}" = Nero Rescue Agent
"{388E4B09-3E71-4649-8921-F44A3A2954A7}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime
"{3FC7CBBC4C1E11DCA1A752EA55D89593}" = DivX Version Checker
"{41581EF5-45A7-11DA-9D78-000129760D75}" = Acer Picture Slide DVD
"{42938595-0D83-404D-9F73-F8177FDD531A}" = ESScore
"{43e39830-1826-415d-8bae-86845787b54b}" = Nero Vision
"{4537EA4B-F603-4181-89FB-2953FC695AB1}" = netbrdg
"{5316DFC9-CE99-4458-9AB3-E8726EDE0210}" = skin0001
"{53F5C3EE-05ED-4830-994B-50B2F0D50FCE}" = Microsoft SQL Server Setup Support Files (English)
"{56589DFE-0C29-4DFE-8E42-887B771ECD23}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Photo Book
"{56B4002F-671C-49F4-984C-C760FE3806B5}" = Microsoft SQL Server VSS Writer
"{56C049BE-79E9-4502-BEA7-9754A3E60F9B}" = neroxml
"{595a3116-40bb-4e0f-a2e8-d7951da56270}" = NeroExpress
"{5A3F6A80-7913-475E-8B96-477A952CFA43}" = SupportSoft Assisted Service
"{5d9be3c1-8ba4-4e7e-82fd-9f74fa6815d1}" = Nero Vision
"{5e08ecd1-c98e-4711-bf65-8fd736b3f969}" = Nero RescueAgent Help
"{605A4E39-613C-4A12-B56F-DEFBE6757237}" = SHASTA
"{608D2A3C-6889-4C11-9B54-A42F45ACBFDB}" = fflink
"{60c731fb-c951-41ce-ad41-8e54c8594609}" = Nero Disc Copy Gadget Help
"{62ac81f6-bdd3-4110-9d36-3e9eaab40999}" = Nero CoverDesigner
"{643EAE81-920C-4931-9F0B-4B343B225CA6}" = ESSBrwr
"{6811CAA0-BF12-11D4-9EA1-0050BAE317E1}" = PowerDVD
"{693C08A7-9E76-43FF-B11E-9A58175474C4}" = kgckids
"{716E0306-8318-4364-8B8F-0CC4E9376BAC}" = MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{767CC44C-9BBC-438D-BAD3-FD4595DD148B}" = VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.762
"{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
"{7748ac8c-18e3-43bb-959b-088faea16fb2}" = Nero StartSmart
"{7829db6f-a066-4e40-8912-cb07887c20bb}" = Nero BurnRights
"{83202942-84b3-4c50-8622-b8c0aa2d2885}" = Nero Express Help
"{869200db-287a-4dc0-b02b-2b6787fbcd4c}" = Nero DiscSpeed
"{87B481FA-1E4A-40B0-80C3-157E9770F436}" = DataPilot Pix 'n Tunes
"{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}" = Yontoo Layers Client 1.10.01
"{8943CE61-53BD-475E-90E1-A580869E98A2}" = staticcr
"{8A502E38-29C9-49FA-BCFA-D727CA062589}" = ESSTOOLS
"{8A5F34E2-37CF-4AD4-808C-2D413786E31A}" = Microsoft Visual C Runtime
"{8A8664E1-84C8-4936-891C-BC1F07797549}" = kgcvday
"{8E92D746-CD9F-4B90-9668-42B74C14F765}" = ESSini


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

{8F3C31C5-9C3A-4AA8-8EFA-71290A7AD533}" = TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules
"{90110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{ABDDE972-355B-4AF1-89A8-DA50B7B5C045}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
"{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{F580DDD5-8D37-4998-968E-EBB76BB86787}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
"{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{187308AB-5FA7-4F14-9AB9-D290383A10D9}" = Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
"{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{0B36C6D6-F5D8-4EAF-BF94-4376A230AD5B}" = Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
"{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_HOMESTUDENTR_{3D019598-7B59-447A-80AE-815B703B84FF}" = Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
"{91490409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office 2003 Primary Interop Assemblies
"{91517631-A9F3-4B7C-B482-43E0068FD55A}" = ESSgui
"{94389919-B0AA-4882-9BE8-9F0B004ECA35}" = Acer Tour
"{9591C049-5CAE-4E89-A8D9-191F1899628B}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Funhouse
"{98a67610-a3b5-4098-a423-3708040026d3}" = "Nero SoundTrax Help
"{999D43F4-9709-4887-9B1A-83EBB15A8370}" = VPRINTOL
"{99ED894F-60CF-4D71-A645-442CD041D595}" = Susteen Launcher
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9A2F0810-3619-4E86-9072-973FBE1679C5}" = QuickBooks Simple Start 2009
"{9BD54685-1496-46A5-AB62-357CD140ED8B}" = kgcinvt
"{9D8B0949-7C47-476F-9F06-F900D3B078EA}" = Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
"{9e82b934-9a25-445b-b8df-8012808074ac}" = Nero PhotoSnap
"{9EB1504E-FD95-4BCD-8E93-B4039F59C469}" = Sony Ericsson Media Manager 1.2
"{A1588373-1D86-4D44-86C9-78ABD190F9CC}" = kgcmove
"{a209525b-3377-43f4-b886-32f6b6e7356f}" = Nero WaveEditor
"{A654A805-41D9-40C7-AA46-4AF04F044D61}" = Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
"{A8F2089B-1F79-4BF6-B385-A2C2B0B9A74D}" = ImagXpress
"{A96E97134CA649888820BCDE5E300BBD}" = H.264 Decoder
"{AA4BF92B-2AAF-11DA-9D78-000129760D75}" = Acer Zone SoftDMA
"{AAC389499AEF40428987B3D30CFC76C9}" = MKV Splitter
"{AAD51583-6D43-4444-A1FF-0C8345345526}" = Radmin Server 3.0
"{AB6097D9-D722-4987-BD9E-A076E2848EE2}" = Acer Empowering Technology
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81300000003}" = Adobe Reader 8.1.5
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A81300000003}_814" = KB408682
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-5464-3428-800000000003}" = Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 8
"{ACF60000-22B9-4CE9-98D6-2CCF359BAC07}" = ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
"{ad6bc5cc-2ef0-49c4-b33d-cdc8b2c4dc80}" = Nero Recode Help
"{AE1FA02D-E6A4-4EA0-8E58-6483CAC016DD}" = ESSCDBK
"{AEF9DC35ADDF4825B049ACBFD1C6EB37}" = AAC Decoder
"{B0D83FCD-9D42-43ED-8315-250326AADA02}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Scrapbook
"{B145EC69-66F5-11D8-9D75-000129760D75}" = Acer Zone MakeDisk
"{B162D0A6-9A1D-4B7C-91A5-88FB48113C45}" = OfotoXMI
"{b1adf008-e898-4fe2-8a1f-690d9a06acaf}" = DolbyFiles
"{B2544A03-10D0-4E5E-BA69-0362FFC20D18}" = OGA Notifier 2.0.0048.0
"{b2ec4a38-b545-4a00-8214-13fe0e915e6d}" = Advertising Center
"{B4B44FE7-41FF-4DAD-8C0A-E406DDA72992}" = CCScore
"{b78120a0-cf84-4366-a393-4d0a59bc546c}" = Menu Templates - Starter Kit
"{bd5ca0da-71ad-43da-b19e-6eee0c9adc9a}" = Nero ControlCenter
"{BD68F46D-8A82-4664-8E68-F87C55BDEFD4}" = Microsoft SQL Server Native Client
"{c5a7cb6c-e76d-408f-ba0e-85605420fe9d}" = SoundTrax
"{CA9ED5E4-1548-485B-A293-417840060158}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Photo Calendar
"{CAE8A0F1-B498-4C23-95FA-55047E730C8F}" = ArcSoft Print Creations
"{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"{cc019e3f-59d2-4486-8d4b-878105b62a71}" = Nero DiscSpeed
"{CE2CDD62-0124-36CA-84D3-9F4DCF5C5BD9}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"{ce96f5a5-584d-4f8f-aa3e-9baed413db72}" = Nero CoverDesigner Help
"{d025a639-b9c9-417d-8531-208859000af8}" = NeroBurningROM
"{D32470A1-B10C-4059-BA53-CF0486F68EBC}" = Kodak EasyShare software
"{D462BF9E-0C35-4705-BF9B-3DF9F3816643}" = Acer ePerformance Management
"{D87149B3-7A1D-4548-9CBF-032B791E5908}" = Desktop Doctor
"{d9dcf92e-72eb-412d-ac71-3b01276e5f8b}" = Nero ShowTime
"{DB02F716-6275-42E9-B8D2-83BA2BF5100B}" = SFR
"{DBEA1034-5882-4A88-8033-81C4EF0CFA29}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{E1180142-3B31-4DCC-9D27-7AC2D37662BF}" = LightScribe 1.4.124.1
"{E18B549C-5D15-45DA-8D8F-8FD2BD946344}" = kgcbaby
"{e498385e-1c51-459a-b45f-1721e37aa1a0}" = Movie Templates - Starter Kit
"{e5c7d048-f9b4-4219-b323-8bdb01a2563d}" = Nero DriveSpeed
"{E63E34A7-E552-412B-9E40-FD6FC5227ABA}_is1" = Uniblue RegistryBooster 2010
"{E6B4117F-AC59-4B13-9274-EB136E8897EE}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Album Page
"{E79987F0-0E34-42CC-B8FF-6C860AEEB26A}" = tooltips
"{e8631efb-6b9a-426c-b1ce-e7173ca26bf8}" = Nero WaveEditor Help
"{e8a80433-302b-4ff1-815d-fcc8eac482ff}" = Nero Installer
"{EC4455AB-F155-4CC1-A4C5-88F3777F9886}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{EFBDC2B0-FAA8-4B78-8DE1-AEBE7958FA37}" = Acer Zone Main Page
"{F04F9557-81A9-4293-BC49-2C216FA325A7}" = ArcSoft Print Creations - Greeting Card
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{f1861f30-3419-44db-b2a1-c274825698b3}" = Nero Disc Copy Gadget
"{F22C222C-3CE2-4A4B-A83F-AF4681371ABE}" = kgcbase
"{F38ADCA4-AF7C-4C73-9021-6F1EA15D15EA}" = Pinnacle TVCenter Pro
"{f4041dce-3fe1-4e18-8a9e-9de65231ee36}" = Nero ControlCenter
"{F4A2E7CC-60CA-4AFA-B67F-AD5E58173C3F}" = SKINXSDK
"{f6bdd7c5-89ed-4569-9318-469aa9732572}" = Nero BurnRights
"{F79A208D-D929-11D9-9D77-000129760D75}" = Acer Zone MagicDirector
"{F958CA02-BB40-4007-894B-258729456EE4}" = QuickTime
"{F9593CFB-D836-49BC-BFF1-0E669A411D9F}" = WIRELESS
"{fbcdfd61-7dcf-4e71-9226-873ba0053139}" = Nero InfoTool
"{FCDB1C92-03C6-4C76-8625-371224256091}" = ESSPDock
"Acer Assist" = Acer Assist
"Acer Registration" = Acer Registration
"Ad-Aware SE Professional" = Ad-Aware SE Professional
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Flash Player Plugin" = Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
"Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2" = Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.2
"AGEIA PhysX v2.4.4" = AGEIA PhysX v2.4.4
"Anapod Explorer" = Anapod Explorer (remove only)
"Ask Toolbar_is1" = Ask Toolbar
"CloneDVD2" = CloneDVD2
"ComcastHSI" = Comcast High-Speed Internet Install Wizard
"dBpoweramp Music Converter" = dBpoweramp Music Converter
"ExpressBurn" = Express Burn
"Gadwin PrintScreen" = Gadwin PrintScreen
"Google Desktop" = Google Desktop
"Google Updater" = Google Updater
"HijackThis" = HijackThis 2.0.2
"HOMESTUDENTR" = Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007
"InstallShield_{87B481FA-1E4A-40B0-80C3-157E9770F436}" = DataPilot Pix 'n Tunes
"InstallShield_{99ED894F-60CF-4D71-A645-442CD041D595}" = Susteen Launcher
"InstallWIX_{9D8B0949-7C47-476F-9F06-F900D3B078EA}" = Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
"KLiteCodecPack_is1" = K-Lite Codec Pack 3.2.5 Full
"Lexmark 2500 Series" = Lexmark 2500 Series
"Lexmark Fax Solutions" = Lexmark Fax Solutions
"LimeWire" = LimeWire 4.18.8
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
"Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (1033)" = Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
"Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1" = Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
"Microsoft SQL Server 2005" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005
"Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Runtime" = Visual Studio 2005 Tools for Office Second Edition Runtime
"NVIDIA Drivers" = NVIDIA Drivers
"Open Book HVAC Certifications 2.5.01" = Open Book HVAC Certifications 2.5.01
"PeerGuardian_is1" = PeerGuardian 2.0
"Pixillion" = Pixillion Image Converter
"ProcessScanner_is1" = Uniblue ProcessScanner
"QuicktimeAlt_is1" = QuickTime Alternative 1.81
"RealAlt_is1" = Real Alternative 1.52
"RegCure" = RegCure 2.0.0.0
"Revo Uninstaller" = Revo Uninstaller 1.83
"Super DVD Creator_is1" = Super DVD Creator 9.8 Full Version
"Switch" = Switch Sound File Converter
"TomTom HOME" = TomTom HOME 2.6.2.1586
"VirtualCloneDrive" = VirtualCloneDrive
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR archiver
"Xilisoft DVD Creator" = Xilisoft DVD Creator
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Search Defender" = Yahoo! Search Protection
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Move Networks Player - IE" = Move Networks Media Player for Internet Explorer
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"Yahoo! BrowserPlus" = Yahoo! BrowserPlus

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 12/15/2008 5:26:58 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:26:59 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\model.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:26:59 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\MSDBData.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:27:05 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\tempdb.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:27:06 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\tempdb.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:57:48 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\master.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:57:49 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\MSDBData.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:57:49 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\model.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:57:53 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\tempdb.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

Error - 12/15/2008 5:57:54 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MSSQL$ESC | ID = 17207
Description = FCB::RemoveAlternateStreams: Operating system error (null) occurred
while creating or opening file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\DATA\tempdb.mdf'.
Diagnose and correct the operating system error, and retry the operation.

[ Media Center Events ]
Error - 4/17/2008 9:27:57 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package MCESpotlight.

Error - 5/22/2008 9:53:50 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package MCESpotlight.

Error - 5/30/2008 9:10:06 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package MCESpotlight.

Error - 6/7/2008 10:01:30 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package MCESpotlight.

Error - 8/3/2008 11:14:17 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = ehRecvr | ID = 3
Description =

Error - 8/29/2008 6:07:45 AM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package SportsSchedule.

Error - 9/12/2008 5:52:17 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package SportsSchedule.

Error - 1/2/2009 2:32:05 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = MCUpdate | ID = 0
Description = DownloadPackgeTask.SubTasksComplete: failed downloading package SportsSchedule.

[ System Events ]
Error - 12/16/2009 10:36:51 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description =

Error - 12/16/2009 11:06:47 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = HTTP | ID = 15016
Description =

Error - 12/16/2009 11:07:48 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description =

Error - 12/16/2009 11:07:48 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7024
Description =

Error - 12/16/2009 11:07:48 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description =

Error - 12/16/2009 11:07:48 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7031
Description =

Error - 12/17/2009 6:08:58 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = HTTP | ID = 15016
Description =

Error - 12/17/2009 6:09:59 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7000
Description =

Error - 12/17/2009 6:09:59 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7026
Description =

Error - 12/17/2009 6:10:46 PM | Computer Name = Bigdog-PC | Source = DCOM | ID = 10010
Description =

< End of report >


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi bigdoglou,

Thank you for that one.

Any chance of the OTL.txt?


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

OTL logfile created on: 12/17/2009 5:30:26 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.0 Folder = C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.0.6001) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.6001.18000)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 2.00 Gb Available Physical Memory | 100.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 4.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 100.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 145.80 Gb Total Space | 13.51 Gb Free Space | 9.27% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 145.46 Gb Total Space | 82.53 Gb Free Space | 56.74% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: BIGDOG-PC
Current User Name: Bigdog
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe (Threat Expert Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe (PC Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\VS Revo Group\Revo Uninstaller\revouninstaller.exe (VS Revo Group)
PRC - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe (TomTom)
PRC - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe (TomTom)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe (Gadwin Systems, Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe (Yahoo! Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe (Intuit)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe (NVIDIA Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8\NMSAccessU.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoms.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\OpenCASE\OpenCASE Media Agent\MediaAgent.exe (ExtendMedia Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe (Lexmark)
PRC - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe (Acer Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe (Cyberlink Corp.)
PRC - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe (Elaborate Bytes AG)
PRC - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe ()

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (sdCoreService) -- File not found
SRV - (Movielink Core Service) -- File not found
SRV - (0227351229226177mcinstcleanup) -- File not found
SRV - (Browser Defender Update Service) -- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe (Threat Expert Ltd.)
SRV - (sdAuxService) -- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe (PC Tools)
SRV - (AVP) -- C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
SRV - (ACDaemon) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
SRV - (MSSQL$ESC) SQL Server (ESC) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (TomTomHOMEService) -- C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe (TomTom)
SRV - (gusvc) -- C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe (Google)
SRV - (SQLWriter) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (SQLBrowser) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (MSSQLServerADHelper) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqladhlp90.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (iPod Service) -- C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (Apple Inc.)
SRV - (YahooAUService) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe (Yahoo! Inc.)
SRV - (Apple Mobile Device) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (Apple Inc.)
SRV - (odserv) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (QBCFMonitorService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe (Intuit)
SRV - (QBFCService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe (Intuit Inc.)
SRV - (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) -- C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe (Google)
SRV - (nvsvc) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe (NVIDIA Corporation)
SRV - (NMSAccessU) -- C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8\NMSAccessU.exe ()
SRV - (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) -- C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
SRV - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (ProtexisLicensing) -- C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe ()
SRV - (lxdd_device) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoms.exe ( )
SRV - (OpenCASE Media Agent) -- C:\Program Files\OpenCASE\OpenCASE Media Agent\MediaAgent.exe (ExtendMedia Inc.)
SRV - (RServer3) -- C:\Windows\System32\rserver30\rserver3.exe (Famatech International Corp.)
SRV - (eRecoveryService) -- C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe (Acer Inc.)
SRV - (AcerMemUsageCheckService) -- C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe ()
SRV - (ehstart) -- C:\Windows\ehome\ehstart.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (LightScribeService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
SRV - (IDriverT) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (Macrovision Corporation)
SRV - (RichVideo) Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe ()

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - (KLIF) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klif.sys (Kaspersky Lab)
DRV - (PCTCore) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\PCTCore.sys (PC Tools)
DRV - (klbg) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\klbg.sys (Kaspersky Lab)
DRV - (klmouflt) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klmouflt.sys (Kaspersky Lab)
DRV - (KLIM6) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klim6.sys (Kaspersky Lab)
DRV - (pctplsg) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctplsg.sys (PC Tools)
DRV - (kl1) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kl1.sys (Kaspersky Lab)
DRV - (NuidFltr) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nuidfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (SUSTUCAU) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucau.sys (Susteen, Inc.)
DRV - (SUSTUCAP) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucap.sys ()
DRV - (SUSTUCAM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucam.sys ()
DRV - (sptd) -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys ()
DRV - (nvlddmkm) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (GEARAspiWDM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (GEAR Software Inc.)
DRV - (ROOTMODEM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (PxHelp20) -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV - (motccgp) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motccgp.sys (Motorola)
DRV - (MotDev) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motodrv.sys (Motorola Inc)
DRV - (USB28xxBGA) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\emBDA.sys (eMPIA Technology, Inc.)
DRV - (USB28xxOEM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\emOEM.sys (eMPIA Technology, Inc.)
DRV - (ElbyCDIO) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys (Elaborate Bytes AG)
DRV - (SRS_SSCFilter) SRS Labs Audio Sandbox (WDM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SRS_SSCFilter_i386.sys ()
DRV - (nvstor32) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor32.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (motmodem) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motmodem.sys (Motorola)
DRV - (VClone) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VClone.sys (Elaborate Bytes AG)
DRV - (pgfilter) -- C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pgfilter.sys ()
DRV - (ElbyDelay) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ElbyDelay.sys (Elaborate Bytes AG)
DRV - (raddrvv3) -- C:\Windows\System32\rserver30\raddrvv3.sys (Famatech International Corp.)
DRV - (motccgpfl) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\motccgpfl.sys (Motorola)
DRV - (nvstor) -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (int15) -- C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\int15.sys ()
DRV - (yukonwlh) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\yk60x86.sys (Marvell)
DRV - (IntcAzAudAddService) Service for Realtek HD Audio (WDM) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RTKVHDA.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
DRV - ({95808DC4-FA4A-4c74-92FE-5B863F82066B}) -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\000.fcl (Cyberlink Corp.)
DRV - (ql2300) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys (QLogic Corporation)
DRV - (adp94xx) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (elxstor) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys (Emulex)
DRV - (adpahci) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (uliahci) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliahci.sys (ULi Electronics Inc.)
DRV - (iaStorV) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iastorv.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV - (adpu320) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (ulsata2) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata2.sys (Promise Technology, Inc.)
DRV - (vsmraid) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys (VIA Technologies Inc.,Ltd)
DRV - (ql40xx) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys (QLogic Corporation)
DRV - (UlSata) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ulsata.sys (Promise Technology, Inc.)
DRV - (adpu160m) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu160m.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (nvraid) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (nfrd960) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys (IBM Corporation)
DRV - (iirsp) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys (Intel Corp./ICP vortex GmbH)
DRV - (SiSRaid4) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys (Silicon Integrated Systems)
DRV - (aic78xx) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (arcsas) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (LSI_SCSI) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (SiSRaid2) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys (Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.)
DRV - (HpCISSs) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hpcisss.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV - (arc) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys (Adaptec, Inc.)
DRV - (iteraid) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteraid.sys (Integrated Technology Express, Inc.)
DRV - (iteatapi) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iteatapi.sys (Integrated Technology Express, Inc.)
DRV - (LSI_SAS) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (Symc8xx) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\symc8xx.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (LSI_FC) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (Sym_u3) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_u3.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (Mraid35x) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mraid35x.sys (LSI Logic Corporation)
DRV - (Sym_hi) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sym_hi.sys (LSI Logic)
DRV - (megasas) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys (LSI Logic Corporation)
DRV - (viaide) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys (VIA Technologies, Inc.)
DRV - (cmdide) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys (CMD Technology, Inc.)
DRV - (aliide) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys (Acer Laboratories Inc.)
DRV - (Brserid) Brother MFC Serial Port Interface Driver (WDM) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserid.sys (Brother Industries Ltd.)
DRV - (BrUsbSer) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbser.sys (Brother Industries Ltd.)
DRV - (BrFiltUp) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltup.sys (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
DRV - (BrFiltLo) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brfiltlo.sys (Brother Industries, Ltd.)
DRV - (BrSerWdm) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brserwdm.sys (Brother Industries Ltd.)
DRV - (BrUsbMdm) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\brusbmdm.sys (Brother Industries Ltd.)
DRV - (smserial) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\smserial.sys (Motorola Inc.)
DRV - (ntrigdigi) -- C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ntrigdigi.sys (N-trig Innovative Technologies)
DRV - (E1G60) Intel(R) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\E1G60I32.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV - (secdrv) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
DRV - (mirrorv3) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rminiv3.sys (Famatech International Corp.)
DRV - (UBHelper) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys ()
DRV - (NTIDrvr) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NTIDrvr.sys (NewTech Infosystems, Inc.)
DRV - (PCLEPCI) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Pclepci.sys (Pinnacle Systems GmbH)
DRV - (RimSerPort) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RimSerial.sys (Research in Motion Ltd)
DRV - (ASPI32) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ASPI32.SYS (Adaptec)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Page_Transitions = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SEARCH PAGE = 
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultName = Yahoo! Search
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultURL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://m.www.yahoo.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,StartPageCache = 1
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyServer" = :0

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b}: C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\ [2009/08/04 02:03:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\{eea12ec4-729d-4703-bc37-106ce9879ce2}: C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\THBExt [2009/11/30 17:03:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2008/12/06 19:26:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2008/12/06 19:16:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{6334D996-EA3E-4a0e-AA8D-15BA56B37241}
[2008/08/12 21:54:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2009/02/11 13:38:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions
[2009/02/11 13:38:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions\{E9A1DEE0-C623-4439-8932-001E7D17607D}

O1 HOSTS File: (761 bytes) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (AskBar BHO) - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O2 - BHO: (IEVkbdBHO Class) - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O2 - BHO: (SSVHelper Class) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (FilterBHO Class) - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O2 - BHO: (Yontoo Layers) - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll (Yontoo Technology, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&Google) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (no name) - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477E-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Google) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer Assist\launcher.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] C:\Program Files\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe (Leader Technologies)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVP] C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ddoctorv2] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe (Google)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe (Intuit Inc. All rights reserved.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxddamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe (Lexmark)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LXDDCATS] C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXDDtime.DLL (Lexmark International, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] C:\Windows\System32\NvCpl.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] C:\Windows\System32\NvMcTray.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime Alternative\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe (Cyberlink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe (Elaborate Bytes AG)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Windows Defender] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Gadwin PrintScreen] C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe (Gadwin Systems, Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [P2kAutostart] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe (Phoenix Labs)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe (TomTom)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [捁牥吠畯r] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\control panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 60
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_TEXT = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_BITMAP = 2
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_OEMTEXT = 7
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIB = 8
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_PALETTE = 9
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_UNICODETEXT = 13
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats: CF_DIBV5 = 17
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O9 - Extra Button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspers


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\Windows\System32\nlaapi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\Windows\System32\NapiNSP.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - C:\Windows\System32\pnrpnsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 [] - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 [] - C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\Windows\System32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Ranges: GD ([http] in Local intranet)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file:///C:/Windows/Java/classes/xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 68.87.74.166 68.87.68.166
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\intu-help-qb2 {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\Windows\System32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\Windows\System32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Information Retrieval\MSITSS.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap11 {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Web Components\11\OWC11.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\qbwc {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\Windows\System32\MSVidCtl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/octet-stream {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-complus {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\application/x-msdownload {1E66F26B-79EE-11D2-8710-00C04F79ED0D} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807553E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL) - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll (Google)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll) - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\mzvkbd3.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll) - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\kloehk.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\Windows\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\klogon: DllName - C:\Windows\system32\klogon.dll - C:\Windows\System32\klogon.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\Windows\System32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (credssp.dll) - C:\Windows\System32\credssp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\Windows\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\Windows\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\Windows\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\Windows\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (tspkg) - C:\Windows\System32\tspkg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2008/03/24 15:44:21 | 00,000,121 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{218ecbc5-3297-11dc-9432-001921584d38}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2009/12/17 17:29:06 | 00,538,112 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009/12/17 17:16:18 | 00,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2009/12/17 17:16:16 | 00,019,160 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2009/12/16 20:55:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
[2009/12/12 00:19:58 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\nshhttp.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:41 | 00,380,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:40 | 00,458,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:40 | 00,389,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
[2009/12/11 22:52:40 | 00,389,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:40 | 00,230,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:40 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
[2009/12/11 22:52:39 | 01,383,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2009/12/11 22:52:39 | 00,671,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mstime.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:39 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieencode.dll
[2009/12/11 22:52:39 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2009/12/11 21:14:09 | 01,985,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\iertutil(252).dll
[2009/12/11 21:14:09 | 01,206,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\urlmon(297).dll
[2009/12/11 21:14:09 | 00,914,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\wininet(307).dll
[2009/12/10 03:14:56 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\httpapi.dll
[2009/12/10 03:14:56 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\httpapi(239).dll
[2009/12/09 09:06:55 | 00,378,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\winhttp(306).dll
[2009/12/09 09:03:31 | 00,281,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\raschap.dll
[2009/12/09 09:03:31 | 00,281,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\raschap(284).dll
[2009/12/09 09:03:31 | 00,244,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\rastls.dll
[2009/12/09 09:03:31 | 00,244,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\rastls(285).dll
[2009/12/04 14:49:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Conduit
[2009/12/04 14:49:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PageRage
[2009/12/04 14:48:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client
[2009/12/04 14:48:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
[2009/11/30 17:02:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab
[2009/11/30 17:02:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab
[2009/11/30 17:01:36 | 00,311,312 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klif.sys
[2009/11/30 16:42:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\mcpr(en)[1]
[2009/11/30 16:15:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\uninstalltooltis2008_32bits[1]
[2009/11/29 21:59:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Threat Expert
[2009/11/29 21:44:06 | 00,149,456 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\SGDetectionTool.dll
[2009/11/29 21:44:04 | 01,640,400 | ---- | C] (Threat Expert Ltd.) -- C:\Windows\PCTBDCore.dll
[2009/11/29 21:44:04 | 00,165,840 | ---- | C] (Threat Expert Ltd.) -- C:\Windows\PCTBDRes.dll
[2009/11/29 21:43:52 | 00,233,136 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctgntdi.sys
[2009/11/29 21:43:52 | 00,098,600 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctwfpfilter.sys
[2009/11/29 21:43:41 | 00,207,792 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCTCore.sys
[2009/11/29 21:43:41 | 00,087,784 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCTAppEvent.sys
[2009/11/29 21:43:30 | 00,070,408 | ---- | C] (PC Tools) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctplsg.sys
[2009/11/29 21:43:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor
[2009/11/29 21:43:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\PC Tools
[2009/11/29 15:42:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Oberon Games
[2009/11/28 13:47:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8
[2009/11/27 12:36:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Atom
[2009/11/25 03:01:55 | 00,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2009/11/24 14:27:07 | 00,714,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
[2009/11/19 22:08:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\pss
[2009/11/19 20:24:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\EventProviders
[2009/11/18 14:55:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\RegCure
[2009/11/18 14:55:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\RegCure
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
[2007/06/23 16:12:07 | 00,323,584 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\LXDDhcp.dll
[2007/01/10 19:02:06 | 00,643,072 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddpmui.dll
[2007/01/10 19:00:42 | 01,232,896 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddserv.dll
[2007/01/10 18:54:42 | 00,425,984 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcomm.dll
[2007/01/10 18:53:10 | 00,585,728 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddlmpm.dll
[2007/01/10 18:51:52 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddiesc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:49:44 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddpplc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:49:00 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcomc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:48:30 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddprox.dll
[2007/01/10 18:42:24 | 00,413,696 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddinpa.dll
[2007/01/10 18:41:44 | 00,999,424 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddusb1.dll
[2007/01/10 18:37:42 | 00,700,416 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddhbn3.dll
[2006/01/06 23:51:35 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\Interop.Shell32.dll
[14 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

[2009/12/17 17:30:26 | 05,505,024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat
[2009/12/17 17:30:04 | 00,000,420 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{86C9E289-2862-4F3F-8727-57E90524586D}.job
[2009/12/17 17:29:10 | 00,538,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009/12/17 17:27:08 | 00,002,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HelpOnThe.Net Tech Support Guy - Free help for Windows XP, Vista, 98, and more!.url
[2009/12/17 17:16:21 | 00,000,822 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2009/12/17 17:15:33 | 00,817,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2009/12/17 17:15:33 | 00,684,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/12/17 17:15:33 | 00,135,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/12/17 17:11:41 | 00,000,868 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Google Software Updater.job
[2009/12/17 17:10:21 | 00,000,349 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Documents\PCLECHAL.INI
[2009/12/17 17:09:07 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009/12/17 17:09:07 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009/12/17 17:09:02 | 00,000,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\PCConfidential.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,380 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Startup.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,228 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\PersonalAV.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:58 | 00,000,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:58 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SA.DAT
[2009/12/17 17:08:54 | 00,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/12/17 17:08:04 | 00,524,288 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat{ef5d01a6-83be-11de-a6f9-001921584d38}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
[2009/12/17 17:08:04 | 00,065,536 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat{ef5d01a6-83be-11de-a6f9-001921584d38}.TM.blf
[2009/12/17 17:07:36 | 01,852,627 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\IconCache.db
[2009/12/17 16:59:47 | 00,016,958 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxdd
[2009/12/17 03:00:01 | 00,000,374 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure.job
[2009/12/17 02:00:00 | 00,000,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Norton Internet Security - Run Full System Scan - Bigdog.job
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,001,017 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls.lnk
[2009/12/16 18:57:01 | 00,000,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,001,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HijackThis.lnk
[2009/12/16 12:52:18 | 00,000,203 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Capitol One Dolphin.url
[2009/12/15 20:38:23 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2009/12/15 16:15:15 | 00,000,229 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient bittorrent site.url
[2009/12/15 16:09:11 | 00,001,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Mininova The ultimate BitTorrent source! (2).url
[2009/12/15 10:50:35 | 00,001,033 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegistryBooster.lnk
[2009/12/15 08:46:09 | 00,000,297 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Discover.url
[2009/12/11 22:37:52 | 05,505,024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat_previous
[2009/12/07 11:24:42 | 00,000,419 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\GEICO Manage Your Auto Policy - Maintain your car insurance.url
[2009/12/06 21:21:02 | 00,000,883 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\RegSDImport.xml
[2009/12/03 20:15:25 | 00,050,126 | ---- | M] () -- D:\Docs\credit card info.docx
[2009/12/03 19:56:40 | 00,498,269 | ---- | M] () -- D:\Docs\Naked-Content-PLR-Pofit-Secrets-Exposed.pdf
[2009/12/03 16:14:06 | 00,038,224 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2009/12/03 16:13:56 | 00,019,160 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2009/12/02 20:58:59 | 00,000,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Air conditioning troubleshooting is simple, but not necessarily easy..url
[2009/11/30 17:09:15 | 00,311,312 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klif.sys
[2009/11/30 17:04:23 | 00,108,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klin.dat
[2009/11/30 17:04:22 | 00,095,259 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klick.dat
[2009/11/29 00:25:06 | 00,001,061 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Revo Uninstaller.lnk
[2009/11/28 13:47:34 | 00,000,916 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Super DVD Creator.lnk
[2009/11/23 03:43:30 | 00,008,744 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kgpcpy.cfg
[2009/11/22 20:44:25 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2009/11/18 14:55:04 | 00,000,748 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegCure.lnk
[14 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\System32\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2009/12/17 17:16:21 | 00,000,822 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2009/12/17 17:03:16 | 00,002,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HelpOnThe.Net Tech Support Guy - Free help for Windows XP, Vista, 98, and more!.url
[2009/12/16 20:56:05 | 00,000,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,001,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls.lnk
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,000,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:43 | 00,000,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,001,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HijackThis.lnk
[2009/12/15 16:15:15 | 00,000,229 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient bittorrent site.url
[2009/12/15 10:50:35 | 00,001,033 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegistryBooster.lnk
[2009/12/03 20:13:10 | 00,050,126 | ---- | C] () -- D:\Docs\credit card info.docx
[2009/12/03 19:56:40 | 00,498,269 | ---- | C] () -- D:\Docs\Naked-Content-PLR-Pofit-Secrets-Exposed.pdf
[2009/11/30 17:04:23 | 00,108,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klin.dat
[2009/11/30 17:04:22 | 00,095,259 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\klick.dat
[2009/11/29 21:44:08 | 00,767,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BDTSupport.dll
[2009/11/29 21:44:06 | 00,000,883 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\RegSDImport.xml
[2009/11/29 21:44:06 | 00,000,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\RegISSImport.xml
[2009/11/29 21:44:06 | 00,000,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\IDB.zip
[2009/11/29 21:44:05 | 01,152,444 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\UDB.zip
[2009/11/29 21:43:52 | 00,007,387 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctgntdi.cat
[2009/11/29 21:43:41 | 00,007,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCTAppEvent.cat
[2009/11/29 21:43:41 | 00,007,383 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctcore.cat
[2009/11/29 21:43:30 | 00,007,383 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctplsg.cat
[2009/11/29 00:25:06 | 00,001,061 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Revo Uninstaller.lnk
[2009/11/28 13:47:34 | 00,000,916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Super DVD Creator.lnk
[2009/11/22 20:13:03 | 00,008,744 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kgpcpy.cfg
[2009/11/18 14:55:10 | 00,000,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2009/11/18 14:55:10 | 00,000,380 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Startup.job
[2009/11/18 14:55:10 | 00,000,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure.job
[2009/11/18 14:55:04 | 00,000,748 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegCure.lnk
[2009/08/03 14:07:42 | 00,403,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OGACheckControl.dll
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Surroundhp_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tshd4_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,042,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\csiidecoder_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,039,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SRS_SSCFilter_i386.sys
[2009/02/24 21:17:20 | 00,012,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\slot1.mm1
[2009/02/06 11:10:21 | 00,000,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\tx13_ic.ini
[2009/01/16 17:26:35 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\LTDLG13N.INI
[2009/01/10 13:01:14 | 00,000,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\default.rss
[2008/12/04 22:24:53 | 00,000,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\CloneDVD.INI
[2008/12/02 21:50:49 | 00,000,088 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\C11187ECAE.sys
[2008/12/02 21:40:25 | 00,002,516 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2008/11/25 17:54:34 | 00,000,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini
[2008/11/06 11:37:32 | 03,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\qt-dx331.dll
[2008/11/06 11:34:00 | 00,000,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dtu100.dll.manifest
[2008/11/06 11:34:00 | 00,000,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dpl100.dll.manifest
[2008/10/16 15:18:07 | 00,001,356 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\d3d9caps.dat
[2008/10/14 16:39:01 | 00,116,197 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\edsinstaller.txt-20081014.log
[2008/10/04 17:19:45 | 00,114,330 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\edsinstaller.txt-20081004.log
[2008/09/30 20:33:10 | 00,000,036 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\swk.ini
[2008/08/11 19:26:14 | 00,000,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2008/08/11 08:51:21 | 00,717,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
[2008/08/04 08:55:08 | 00,034,308 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BASSMOD.dll
[2008/06/27 17:11:36 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\streamhlp.dll
[2008/06/18 11:24:49 | 00,002,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\syscvchk.dll
[2008/06/01 19:51:52 | 00,000,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WINCT3.DLL
[2008/03/24 18:12:45 | 00,000,033 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.log
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,087,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\inst.exe
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,007,887 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.cat
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,001,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.inf
[2008/03/24 15:44:21 | 00,000,022 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\VFO.INI
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mase32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,136,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mamc32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\masd32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:14 | 00,196,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\macd32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:14 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ma32.dll
[2007/10/07 18:31:26 | 00,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2007/09/29 16:54:54 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Jcmkr32.INI
[2007/07/15 04:05:44 | 00,593,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidcore.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:44 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidvfw.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:42 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ff_vfw.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:42 | 00,000,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ff_vfw.dll.manifest
[2007/07/15 03:36:43 | 00,000,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2007/07/06 21:53:08 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2007/07/01 19:16:21 | 00,026,340 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\UserTile.png
[2007/06/28 17:13:52 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\CddbPlaylist2Sony.dll
[2007/06/23 19:09:24 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\iPlayer.INI
[2007/06/23 16:20:25 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3PMON.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:20:25 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3FXPU.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:20:05 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxf3oem.dll
[2007/06/23 16:20:05 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3PMRC.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:12:39 | 00,000,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddrwrd.ini
[2007/06/23 16:12:10 | 00,286,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXDDinst.dll
[2007/04/04 18:50:58 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucap.sys
[2007/04/04 18:50:54 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucam.sys
[2007/03/28 13:16:44 | 00,344,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoin.dll
[2007/02/12 05:46:04 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddgrd.dll
[2007/01/24 02:40:02 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcaps.dll
[2007/01/10 00:13:08 | 00,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdddrs.dll
[2006/11/02 07:35:32 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\sysprepMCE.dll
[2006/11/02 03:33:50 | 00,013,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\syscorecfg256.dll
[2006/11/02 02:40:29 | 00,013,750 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.ini
[2006/10/07 00:08:04 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcnv4.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelTraditionalChinese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSwedish.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSpanish.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSimplifiedChinese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelPortugese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelKorean.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelJapanese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelGerman.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelFrench.dll
[2006/05/18 09:47:12 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddvs.dll
[2006/01/06 23:51:38 | 00,331,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ScrollBarLib.dll
[2006/01/06 23:40:58 | 00,013,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
[2006/01/06 23:15:58 | 00,001,024 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NTIBUN4.dll
[2006/01/06 22:07:26 | 00,000,985 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\generic.ini
[2006/01/06 22:07:26 | 00,000,095 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Alaunch.ini
[2005/07/19 22:20:20 | 00,000,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\tx11_ic.ini
[2004/01/30 08:37:50 | 00,000,092 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FTDIUN2K.INI
[2004/01/30 08:37:50 | 00,000,091 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FTDIUNIN.INI
[2003/01/07 14:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2002/03/01 13:43:34 | 00,028,008 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\SUSUSB.SYS
[2001/12/26 18:12:30 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\multiplex_vcd.dll
[2001/12/03 15:50:58 | 00,147,456 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTTLS13N.DLL
[2001/12/03 15:50:20 | 00,708,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTCRY13N.DLL
[2001/09/04 01:46:38 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Hmpg12.dll
[2001/07/30 18:33:56 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\HMPV2_ENC.dll
[2001/07/24 00:04:36 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\HMPV2_ENC_MMX.dll
[2000/07/07 05:49:30 | 00,069,120 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTDLL.DLL
[2000/04/12 15:28:12 | 00,118,784 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LFKODAK.DLL
[2000/04/12 15:24:10 | 00,338,944 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LFFPX7.DLL
[2000/02/08 01:05:36 | 00,110,080 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\W32MKRC.DLL
[2000/02/08 01:05:34 | 00,038,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NWLOCALE.DLL

========== LOP Check ==========

[2008/09/20 06:16:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\3D Inspection System
[2008/04/16 17:22:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\3D Installation
[2007/06/23 15:00:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Acer
[2008/06/03 19:47:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Alibre Design
[2009/02/14 16:41:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Ashtons Family Resort
[2009/11/14 15:38:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
[2008/03/12 10:33:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Big Fish Games
[2009/01/13 21:13:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation
[2009/03/13 22:34:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\cerasus.media
[2009/08/07 20:04:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CleanMyPC Software
[2008/12/06 19:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\COMCASTTOOLBAR
[2008/09/20 06:16:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools
[2008/05/15 00:02:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\dBpoweramp
[2008/06/01 20:31:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Design Master Software
[2008/01/05 17:22:15 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\eFax Messenger
[2008/09/19 22:08:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\ESC
[2008/07/15 20:29:31 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Eyeblaster
[2008/03/14 16:02:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Flood Light Games
[2008/04/03 18:02:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Friday's games
[2008/05/07 19:30:15 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GamesCafe
[2007/08/11 10:14:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\gemsweeperextractedgfx
[2009/03/10 14:25:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2009/02/15 13:26:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GoodSync
[2008/03/12 20:29:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\iWin
[2008/09/30 22:28:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\JewelMatch2
[2007/06/23 15:00:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech
[2007/06/23 16:26:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Lexmark Imaging Studio
[2009/08/07 21:07:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\licenses
[2009/11/14 15:38:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\LimeWire
[2008/07/20 17:43:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Ludia
[2009/03/18 09:09:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\MailFrontier
[2008/08/14 19:00:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Meridian93
[2009/12/16 21:26:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\NCH Swift Sound
[2009/11/14 15:36:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\ParetoLogic
[2008/12/06 19:16:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Participatory Culture Foundation
[2008/08/04 10:01:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Peachtree
[2009/04/05 16:01:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking
[2008/04/13 02:44:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\PlayFirst
[2007/06/24 10:43:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Red Chair Software
[2008/06/13 20:12:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Research In Motion
[2009/03/19 01:06:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\RobinsonCrusoe
[2009/08/26 18:24:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Skinux
[2008/03/24 16:12:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\SlySoft
[2009/08/12 18:02:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Sony
[2009/03/12 10:35:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\SpinTop Games
[2008/11/29 21:34:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
[2008/12/06 19:07:31 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2007/12/29 10:25:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\TomTom
[2008/06/27 19:07:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\TrojanHunter
[2009/12/15 10:50:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
[2009/12/16 21:13:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2008/08/27 20:01:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2009/12/16 18:57:01 | 00,000,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:58 | 00,000,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\PCConfidential.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,228 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\PersonalAV.job
[2009/12/17 17:09:02 | 00,000,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2009/12/17 17:08:59 | 00,000,380 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure Startup.job
[2009/12/17 03:00:01 | 00,000,374 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
[2009/12/17 17:07:44 | 00,032,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2009/12/17 17:30:04 | 00,000,420 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{86C9E289-2862-4F3F-8727-57E90524586D}.job

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 171 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:C176C3B8
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:090FB735
@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3E7393FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:1CA73D29
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5BC73C48
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:03B3646C
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2871B698
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPE47A3DA
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:08D8BB20
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E9DCD936
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BDCD8531
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:FC4EA67C
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9ACB70D7
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:90D89144
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:77A023CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:554C6431
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7C412B92
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5F1019FF
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ECF54A0E
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A7DA2BCD
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:12DCF8FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP1B5B4F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 115 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A8ADE5D8
@Alternate Data Stream - 114 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:4573A78F
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EC2762B9
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:13AA281B
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3B812EE0
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B845F669
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:CB16385F
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7594D157
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:53DF59D1
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EB825D08
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:067F588D
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E32966C0
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2BC498A4
@Alternate Data Stream - 102 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98DFF516
< End of report >


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Ther is alot of stuff on my computer, but alot of it I don't know what it is or if I need it. I use Revo uninstaller to remove things I know I don't want, and I've tried using it for things I thought I didn't want, but my computer begged to differ! It takes me over 4 hours to run a full scan, and it says it's scaning over 500,000 files and folders. I'm kinda self tought on computers and I suffer from C.R.S ( Can't Remember S*it) So I've pretty much screwed myself! I've used up most of my memory and hard drive because I've downloaded stuff to it and forgot where it went and downloaded it again! But aside from that I did hit, and I appriciate any and all help!


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

P.S. Is that what you needed?


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi bigdoglou,



> I've used up most of my memory and hard drive


Yes the OTL log says you only have 9.27% space free on your System Drive. Anything under that 15% is less than optimum.



> P.S. Is that what you needed?


Yep, just what I wanted.

*Now*

Your Java is out to date. Older versions are vunerable to attack.

Please follow these steps:


Download from here *Java Runtime Environment (JDK) Update * 
Scroll to where it says *"Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003/2008 online" * and download and follow the instructions.

Reboot your computer. 
You also need to uininstall older versions of Java.

 Click *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Add or Remove Programs*
 Remove all Java updates except the latest one you have just installed.
*Next*

Please run OTL.exe

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
IE - HKLM\..\URLSearchHook: {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - Reg Error: Key error. File not found
O2 - BHO: (AskBar BHO) - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - No CLSID value found.
O2 - BHO: (Yontoo Layers) - {FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8} - C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll (Yontoo Technology, Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (no name) - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477E-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Ask Toolbar) - {3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll (Ask.com)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [P2kAutostart] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [????r] File not found
O33 - MountPoints2\{218ecbc5-3297-11dc-9432-001921584d38}\Shell - "" = AutoRun

:Commands
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[resethosts]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, My screen used to faded with a 2" white stipe down the right side and now it's vivid and the stripe is gone. Thank You! I haven't gone any further but thats a good start!

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}\ deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FD72061E-9FDE-484D-A58A-0BAB4151CAD8}\ deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Yontoo Layers Client\YontooIEClient.dll moved successfully.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}\ deleted successfully.
File C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{9565115d-c7d6-46d3-bd63-b67b481a4368}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser\\{5CBE3B7C-1E47-477E-A7DD-396DB0476E29} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{5CBE3B7C-1E47-477E-A7DD-396DB0476E29}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3041D03E-FD4B-44E0-B742-2D9B88305F98}\ not found.
File C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\ deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\P2kAutostart deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\updateMgr deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\????r not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{218ecbc5-3297-11dc-9432-001921584d38}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{218ecbc5-3297-11dc-9432-001921584d38}\ not found.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Bigdog
->Temp folder emptied: 372178 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 1252010 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 94276556 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 3886893 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 288 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 773812 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 311776 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 214082 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 96.44 mb

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.0 log created on 12182009_092203
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\Windows\SDEF897C2.tmp scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File\Folder C:\Windows\temp\fb_316.lck not found!
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Never mind, it's still the same, but when I copied and pasted thats what happened, after I closed the screen it went back to how it was.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,



> Never mind, it's still the same, but when I copied and pasted thats what happened, after I closed the screen it went back to how it was.


We are just at the beginning of the process so don't expect too much yet.

*Now*

Please download ComboFix from *here*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*
Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools.
Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

***Note: Do not mouseclick combo-fix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall***

When finished, it will produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, I did everything you said, the first time I downloaded it, it said a file was corrupt. I deleted everything and did it again. It downloaded as kittyfix, not combofix. I clicked on it, it ran somthing, gave me a diclammer, told me it would have to disable my cd drives and rebooted my computer. I am running Vista Home Premium, the info you posted looked like it was for XP! Either way it did not work.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am running Vista Home Premium,


Yes, I saw that. Shouldn't be a problem.



> It downloaded as kittyfix


Yes it's a beta version.



> ! Either way it did not work.


Please try it in Safe Mode

*Boot into Safe Mode:*

1) Restart your computer
2) After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap F8 continually.
3) Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu should appear
4) Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope. I ran in safe mode and a window pops up after a disclaimer that says:
!!Warning!!
CD-Emulation drivers are running on this machine. Combo-fix needs to temporarily disable them.
 OK


When I click on OK the blue screen in the background looks like it's starting, and the computer reboots, and nothing scans. Tried it about 8 times.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I also just noticed a new icon on my sys tray: bcont.exe ????????????


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,



> I also just noticed a new icon on my sys tray: bcont.exe


This file is part of Safe Support. Dell I think. It's nothing to worry about.



> When I click on OK the blue screen in the background looks like it's starting, and the computer reboots, and nothing scans. Tried it about 8 times.


Okay something getting in the way there. Might be quite innocent but let's not pursue it.

Try this one:

It is a pretty big download at 28mb's but is very useful at detecting\cleaning rootkits or whatever it finds.

Please click *here* to download AVP Tool by Kaspersky.

Save it to your desktop. 
Reboot your computer into SafeMode.
_You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears.
Use your up arrow key to highlight SafeMode then hit *enter*_*.*​
Double click the setup file to run it.
Click Next to continue.
It will by default install it to your desktop folder.Click Next.
Hit ok at the prompt for scanning in Safe Mode.
It will then open a box There will be a tab that says Automatic scan.
Under Automatic scan make sure these are checked.


[*] System Memory
[*]Startup Objects
[*]Disk Boot Sectors.
[*]My Computer.
[*]Also any other drives (Removable that you may have) 

After that click on *Security level* then choose *Customize* then click on the tab that says *Heuristic Analyzer* then choose *Enable Deep rootkit search* then choose *ok*.
Then choose OK again then you are back to the main screen.


Then click on Scan at the to right hand Corner.
It will automatically Neutralize any objects found.
If some objects are left un-neutralized then click the button that says Neutralize all
If it says it cannot be Neutralized then chooose The delete option when prompted.
After that is done click on the reports button at the bottom and save it to file, name it *Kas*.
Save it somewhere convenient like your desktop and just post only the detected Virus\malware in the report it will be at the very top under *Detected* post those results in your next reply.

*Note: This tool will self uninstall when you close it so please save the log before closing it.​*
*​*


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, NEXT! That didn't work either. It took 7.5 hours to scan and found nothing! I ran it 2X. It also wouldn't let me put any of the results in a file, I right clicked, left clicked, and tried to drag it into a file, but nothing!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm... let's have a deeper look.

Download the *GMER Rootkit Scanner*. Unzip it to your Desktop.

*Before scanning, make sure all other running programs are closed and no other actions like a scheduled antivirus scan will occur while the scan is being performed. Do not use your computer for anything else during the scan.*

Double-click *gmer.exe*. The program will begin to run.

***Caution***
These types of scans can produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries unless advised!

If possible rootkit activity is found, you will be asked if you would like to perform a full scan.

Click *NO*
In the right panel, you will see a bunch of boxes that have been checked ... leave everything checked and ensure the Show all box is *un-checked*.
Now click the Scan button.
_Once the scan is complete, you may receive another notice about rootkit activity._
Click OK.
GMER will produce a log. Click on the [Save..] button, and in the File name area, type in *GMER.txt*
Save it where you can easily find it, such as your desktop.
Post the contents of GMER.txt in your next reply.

*Next*


Close all windows and open *OTL* again. 
Click *Run Scan* and let the program run uninterrupted
It will produce a log for you. Post the log here.
*So when you return please post
GMER.txt
OTL log - OTL.txt
*


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

otl


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I tried the gmer, It said it found rootkits, I saved the report to my desktop and when I tried to copy and paste it my computer would freeze when I tried to submit it. I tried to upload it and it said there was an error. I tried to run the scan again and got the blue screen, memory dump and reboot.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm... we need to see that GMER report somehow.

If you still have it try copying and pasting this way:

Please copy using (*Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy*) and post back here.

If you don't have it tell me.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

No, I deleted it after it crashed.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I also did try it that way, I could get it up on the page, but when I hit submit, it froze and did nothing.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay, so we know that GMER suspects you have a rootkit infection on your machine but we can't access the information to find out where it is.

We also know that you couldn't run the beta version of ComboFix.

SOoo... what is the next best approach?

I think we might try ComboFix again as the normal version is up and running now. It might just give as handle on things. This time though we will take a different approach.

Please delete your version of ComboFix, including the folders *C:\Qoobox* and *C:\Combofix*, and download a new version of Combofix.

Download *Combofix* from either of the links below. You* must **rename it *before saving it. Save it to your desktop.

*Link 1*
*Link 2*


















--------------------------------------------------------------------

Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools.

Double click on *Combo-Fix.exe* & follow the prompts.

When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *C:\ComboFix.txt * for review.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

GMER 1.0.15.15281 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-12-26 13:03:21
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Running: gmer.exe; Driver: C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Temp\fwlyipob.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCTCore.sys (PC Tools KDS Core Driver/PC Tools) ZwCreateProcess [0x83524CDE]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCTCore.sys (PC Tools KDS Core Driver/PC Tools) ZwCreateProcessEx [0x83524ED0]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCTCore.sys (PC Tools KDS Core Driver/PC Tools) ZwTerminateProcess [0x83524984]
SSDT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCTCore.sys (PC Tools KDS Core Driver/PC Tools) ZwCreateUserProcess [0x835250D8]
INT 0x52 ? 85521BF8
INT 0x62 ? 85521BF8
INT 0x72 ? 85522BF8
INT 0x73 ? 86E58BF8
INT 0x82 ? 85522BF8
INT 0x83 ? 86E58BF8
---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!KeSetTimerEx + 43C 828D6A00 8 Bytes [DE, 4C, 52, 83, D0, 4E, 52, ...]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!KeSetTimerEx + 854 828D6E18 4 Bytes [84, 49, 52, 83]
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!KeSetTimerEx + 918 828D6EDC 4 Bytes [D8, 50, 52, 83]
? System32\Drivers\spuc.sys The system cannot find the path specified. !
.text USBPORT.SYS!DllUnload 837CC46F 5 Bytes JMP 86E581D8 
---- Kernel IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys[ataport.SYS!AtaPortWritePortUchar] [82E0F6D2] \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spuc.sys
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys[ataport.SYS!AtaPortReadPortUchar] [82E0F040] \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spuc.sys
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys[ataport.SYS!AtaPortWritePortBufferUshort] [82E0F7FC] \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spuc.sys
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys[ataport.SYS!AtaPortReadPortUshort] [82E0F0BE] \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spuc.sys
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys[ataport.SYS!AtaPortReadPortBufferUshort] [82E0F13C] \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spuc.sys
---- User IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdiplusShutdown] [74A488B4] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipCloneImage] [74A898A5] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipDrawImageRectI] [74A4B9D4] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipSetInterpolationMode] [74A3FB47] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdiplusStartup] [74A47A79] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipCreateFromHDC] [74A3EA65] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipCreateBitmapFromStreamICM] [74A7B17D] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipCreateBitmapFromStream] [74A4BC9A] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipGetImageHeight] [74A4074E] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipGetImageWidth] [74A406B5] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipDisposeImage] [74A371B3] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipLoadImageFromFileICM] [74ACD848] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipLoadImageFromFile] [74A67379] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipDeleteGraphics] [74A3E109] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipFree] [74A3697E] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipAlloc] [74A369A9] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
IAT C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE[1172] @ C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE [gdiplus.dll!GdipSetCompositingMode] [74A42465] C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6001.18175_none_9e7bbe54c9c04bca\gdiplus.dll (Microsoft GDI+/Microsoft Corporation)
---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----
Device \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs 862E71F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\VolMgrControl 862E21F8
Device \Driver\usbohci \Device\USBPDO-0 86EA81F8
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBPDO-1 86EA91F8
Device \Driver\nvstor32 \Device\00000061 862E51F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume1 862E21F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume2 862E21F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom0 86EC81F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume3 862E21F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom1 86EC81F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0 862E41F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort0 862E41F8
Device \Driver\atapi \Device\Ide\IdePort1 862E41F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume4 862E21F8
Device \Driver\cdrom \Device\CdRom2 86EC81F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume5 862E21F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume6 862E21F8
Device \Driver\volmgr \Device\HarddiskVolume7 862E21F8
Device \Driver\nvstor32 \Device\RaidPort0 862E51F8
Device \Driver\nvstor32 \Device\RaidPort1 862E51F8
Device \Driver\iScsiPrt \Device\RaidPort2 86ECE1F8
Device \Driver\usbohci \Device\USBFDO-0 86EA81F8
Device \Driver\USBSTOR \Device\0000007a 871C2500
Device \Driver\usbehci \Device\USBFDO-1 86EA91F8
Device \Driver\USBSTOR \Device\0000007b 871C2500
Device \Driver\USBSTOR \Device\0000007c 871C2500
Device \Driver\USBSTOR \Device\0000007d 871C2500
Device \Driver\USBSTOR \Device\0000007e 871C2500
Device \Driver\VClone \Device\Scsi\VClone1Port5Path0Target0Lun0 86ED51F8
Device \Driver\VClone \Device\Scsi\VClone1 86ED51F8
Device \Driver\VClone \Device\Scsi\VClone1Port5Path0Target1Lun0 86ED51F8
Device \FileSystem\cdfs \Cdfs 879A31F8


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 (not active ControlSet)  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x30 0x55 0x2C 0x91 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 2
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 7
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 35
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]  256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 7
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{6D807884-7D21-11CF-801C-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 31
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{6D807884-7D21-11CF-801C-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 257
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\Class\{CE5939AE-EBDE-11D0-B181-0000F8753EC4}\[email protected] 48
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c922319


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

6}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected]  0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x4D 0xC1 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x40 0x41 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\[email protected] 0x00 0x60 0x02 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x08 0xBF ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xF4 0xC0 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected]Data 0x0F 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\[email protected]  0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0xA8 0xB7 0xAD 0x41 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{5724c81d-d5af-4c1f-a103-a06e28f204c6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{5724c81d-d5af-4c1f-a103-a06e28f204c6}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{5724c81d-d5af-4c1f-a103-a06e28f204c6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{5724c81d-d5af-4c1f-a103-a06e28f204c6}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_107\_1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\FixedButton\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x72 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0000\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x79 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0100\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]Data 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x45 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0103\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0200\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x72 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0400\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\1\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected]  0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected]ta 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0501\2\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x79 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0800\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x78 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A06\3&473f1a46&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\0000000F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0A08\1\Properties\{d817fc28-793e-4b9e-9970-469d8be63073}\00000012 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x79 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0B00\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x79 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C01\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\0000[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C02\5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x42 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C04\3&2411e6fe&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&daba3ff&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000D\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x52 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\ACRAD95\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\Default_Monitor\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x50 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\SNY0000\4&2995a141&0&UID256\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x61 0xD5 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{cf73bb51-3abf-44a2-85e0-9a3dc7a12132}\00000007\[email protected]  0x43 0x00 0x3A 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000001\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000002\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000\4&314bf2c0&0&0001\Properties\{f3e80bef-1723-4ff2-bcc4-7f83dc5e46d4}\00000002\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\7&1c85f270&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x03 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&2bf1740b&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&31aeff2e&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_0458&PID_0007\6&8cde5cc&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_0039\6&5aa2883&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2759561&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x1D 0xEE ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x37 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col01\6&2b56aec3&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2759561&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_045E&PID_00E1&Col02\6&2b56aec3&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]Data 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_046D&PID_C00E\6&37c70d85&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&1444a7b2&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\7&150cfb5d&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&eca4265&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x04 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col01\7&f929610&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x04 0x10 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&eca4265&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col02\7&f929610&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&eca4265&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x03 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01&Col03\7&f929610&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col01\6&158bce82&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col02\6&158bce82&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x04 0x10 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col03\6&158bce82&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col04\6&158bce82&0&0003\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]ta 0x03 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\HID\VID_147A&PID_E00D&Col05\6&158bce82&0&0004\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD+-RW_GSA-H21N_______________1.01____\5&1c855ddd&0&0.0.0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x04 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x72 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6C 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&1d62032d&0&LPT1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]  0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411e6fe&0&C3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x76 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x76 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xF6 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&68\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E0&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&08\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E8&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&48\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&58\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03E9&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&60\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EA&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EB&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&09\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03EC&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x48 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F0&SUBSYS_A88D1019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&28\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4F 0x00 0x48 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F1&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&10\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x48 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F2&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&11\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F3&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411e6fe&0&20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F5&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&0A\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0xDE 0xEE ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x35 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x72 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&40\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0xDE 0xEE ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x35 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x72 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x56 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03F6&SUBSYS_26011019&REV_A2\3&2411e6fe&0&41\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\0000000F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{3ab22e31-8264-4b4e-9af5-a8d2d8e33e62}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x50 0x01 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x39 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x4C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x70 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4364&SUBSYS_80561019&REV_12\4&11c32420&0&0058\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x61 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&0\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x61 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21f36033&0&1\Properties\{f0e20f09-d97a-49a9-8046-bb6e22e6bb2e}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*ISATAP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x54 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x2A 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\*TUNMP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x68 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x43 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x61 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000C\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ACPI_HAL\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x66 0x07 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x46 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\DISPLAY\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x69 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\ISCSIPRT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANBH\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]e 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIP\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x54 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_KBD\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x54 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\RDP_MOU\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0xDB 0x34 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x35 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x56 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x4C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x6C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SCSIADAPTER\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x6C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x57 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected]  0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0000\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\SYSTEM\0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected]  0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\UMBUS\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x56 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x56 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x72 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\volmgr\0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_ELBY&Prod_CLONEDRIVE&Rev_1.1\1&2afd7d61&0&000100\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x63 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\CdRom&Ven_SCSI&Prod_DVD-ROM&Rev_1.0\1&2afd7d61&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SCSI\Disk&Ven_Hitachi&Prod_HDT725032VLA\4&311ed49&0&000000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x05 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset1B550F800Length2473363200\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset2628872A00Length245D265800\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&Signature68B07F2DOffset7E00Length1B5507A00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62#000A270019522107&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS#MS-Pro&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&3#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD#MMC&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&2#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM#xD-Picture&Rev_1.00#20021111153705700&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620208470880&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0#3572620219910670&1#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\Volume\1&19f7e59c&0&_??_USBSTOR#Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)#Y22507D04291&0#{53f56307-b6bf-11d0-94f2-00a0c91efb8b}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot10\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot11\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot12\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot13\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot14\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot15\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot16\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot17\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot18\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot19\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected]  0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot20\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot21\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot22\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot23\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot24\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot25\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot26\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot27\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot28\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot29\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected]Data 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot30\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey bigdoglou,

If I had known it was so long I would have said to upload it.

If it's too big to upload here you could go here:

Upload to Mediafire and post the sharing link.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot31\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009  
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot32\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]  0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\000[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot33\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot34\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot35\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot36\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot37\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000008\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot38\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot39\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ..


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot40\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot41\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\0000[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot42\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot43\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot44\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot45\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot46\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot47\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot48\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot49\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\0[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot50\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected]Data 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot51\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x47 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x76 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\000000[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot\HarddiskVolumeSnapshot9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xC2 0x7C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&2e2604f0&0&8_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x84 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&353105b8&0&6_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xC2 0x7C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_04e8&Pid_6601&MODEM\6&544eb8e&0&7_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x84 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&MODEM\6&137820b&0&5_00\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x84 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSPORT\Vid_1004&Pid_6000&PORT\6&137820b&0&5_02\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x6A 0x64 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_01\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x6A 0x64 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0000&MODEM\3572620219910670_03\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x6A 0x64 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0410&OBEX\3572620219910670_05\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x6A 0x64 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SUSTUCA\Vid_0731&0420&AT\3572620219910670_07\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{96e080c7-143c-11d1-b40f-00a0c9223196}\{3C0D501A-140B-11D1-B40F-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{97ebaacc-95bd-11d0-a3ea-00a0c9223196}\{53172480-4791-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{0A4252A0-7E70-11D0-A5D6-28DB04C10000}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{cfd669f1-9bc2-11d0-8299-0000f822fe8a}\{CF1DDA2C-9743-11D0-A3EE-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{ddf4358e-bb2c-11d0-a42f-00a0c9223196}\{97EBAACB-95BD-11D0-A3EA-00A0C9223196}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6E 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4E 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}\asyncmac\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x44 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x77 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}\{ABD61E00-9350-47e2-A632-4438B90C6641}\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ..


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&PrinterBusEnumerator\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x4D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x6D 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\UMB\UMB\1&841921d&0&WpdBusEnumRoot\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2ec2b539&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x52 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&89733a5&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x41 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x66 0x07 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4B 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4B 0x00 0x45 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_059A\C315_01291686\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x66 0x07 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4B 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4B 0x00 0x45 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x45 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_040A&PID_05B7\C613_102074278\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B\21A0885010006Q0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xBF 0xBE ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x31 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_00\6&101c0736&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x73 0x00 0x74 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_01\6&101c0736&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_043D&PID_010B&MI_02\6&101c0736&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x32 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0458&PID_0007\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_0039\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x10 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_045E&PID_00E1\5&bd40fb&0&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807\EC271950\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000004\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0xE7 0x1C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x31 0x00 0x32 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x76 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x6C 0x00 0x76 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_00\6&26e03023&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02\6&26e03023&0&0002\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc}\00000005\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_046D&PID_C00E\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x84 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&6\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xC2 0x7C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&7\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xC2 0x7C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6601\5&bd40fb&0&8\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04E8&PID_6642\SAMSUNG_PictBridge\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x43 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111\5&bd40fb&0&4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x03 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&19cc72d6&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_00\6&1d3a2aee&0&0000\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&19cc72d6&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x32 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_04F2&PID_0111&MI_01\6&1d3a2aee&0&0001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x02 0x32 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1260\000A270019522107\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_05AC&PID_1301\000A270011AC0AC4\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0930&PID_6545\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0111\20021111153705700\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected]Data 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x54 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_00D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000012\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x6A 0x64 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_D0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\000[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0F 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620208470880\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_0FCE&PID_E0D6\3572620219910670\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x84 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x53 0x00 0x75 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1004&PID_6000\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x80 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1390&PID_0001\Y22507D04291\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x69 0x00 0x6E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x48 0x00 0x49 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_147A&PID_E00D\5&bd40fb&0&9\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x31 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0xAD 0x4F ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x32 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x4F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4901\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x8B 0x08 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x41 0x00 0x63 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_05\6&e110da&1&0005\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x8B 0x08 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_06\6&e110da&1&0006\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x8B 0x08 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x54 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\Vid_22b8&Pid_4901&Mi_08\6&e110da&1&0008\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x9D ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x34 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000A\[email protected] 0x6D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x64 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4902\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0xC0 0x8B 0x08 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x33 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x6F 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_22B8&PID_4903\5&bd40fb&0&5\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x16 0x3C ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x35 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x55 0x00 0x53 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x50 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000010\[email protected] 0x6B 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_2304&PID_0227\070801062859\Properties\{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000002\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000002\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{6d0ba64b-2396-4bc9-bf49-521da62b1aed}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6C 0x00 0x78 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x31 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x6F 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x49 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x75 0x00 0x73 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4C 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x6C 0x00 0x78 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBPRINT\Lexmark_2500_Series\7&4c2662b&0&USB001\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_1.62\000A270019522107&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Apple&Prod_iPod&Rev_2.70\000A270011AC0AC4&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_Compact_Flash&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_MS/MS-Pro&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&3\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SD/MMC&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&2\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected]Data 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Generic-&Prod_SM/xD-Picture&Rev_1.00\20021111153705700&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Kingston&Prod_DataTraveler_2.0&Rev_PMAP\0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620208470880&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_Sony_Eri&Prod_Memory_Stick&Rev____0\3572620219910670&1\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x44 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x64 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000007\[email protected] 0x2E 0x00 0x4E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x67 0x00 0x65 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR\Disk&Ven_TomTom&Prod_ONE_(v6)\Y22507D04291&0\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x06 0x00 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_1.62#000A270019522107&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_APPLE&PROD_IPOD&REV_2.70#000A270011AC0AC4&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_COMPACT_FLASH&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_MS#MS-PRO&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&3#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SD#MMC&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&2#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC-&PROD_SM#XD-PICTURE&REV_1.00#20021111153705700&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_KINGSTON&PROD_DATATRAVELER_2.0&REV_PMAP#0014785FE5905B8A081605F1&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620208470880&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_SONY_ERI&PROD_MEMORY_STICK&REV____0#3572620219910670&1#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{83da6326-97a6-4088-9453-a1923f573b29}\00000003\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000002\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x8C 0xA3 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000003\[email protected] 0x36 0x00 0x2E 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000004\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000005\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000006\[email protected] 0x42 0x00 0x61 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000008\[email protected] 0x77 0x00 0x70 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000009\[email protected] 0x4D 0x00 0x69 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x12 0x20 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000B\[email protected] 0x57 0x00 0x55 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\0000000E\[email protected] 0x00 0x20 0xFF 0x0D 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{a8b865dd-2e3d-4094-ad97-e593a70c75d6}\00000011\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{c4f6821f-52d5-44c5-a674-4a07f1b60d4c}\00000003\[email protected] 0xFF 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af} 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\00000000 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x12 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_TOMTOM&PROD_ONE_(V6)#Y22507D04291&0#\Properties\{e5c2ac63-e4d6-4d35-9c5e-53e9dc6003af}\00000001\[email protected] 0x5C 0x00 0x5C 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 771343423


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 285507792
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x30 0x55 0x2C 0x91 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 2
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 7
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E967-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 35
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E969-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 1
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 4
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E97B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 7
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{4D36E980-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 256
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{6D807884-7D21-11CF-801C-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 31
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{6D807884-7D21-11CF-801C-08002BE10318}\[email protected] 257
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\Class\{CE5939AE-EBDE-11D0-B181-0000F8753EC4}\[email protected] 48
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eHeadphoneTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020005\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eMixedCaptureTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020007\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#eSpdifOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet)


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtAuxInTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg  HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtFrontMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtLineInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtMicInTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtSpdifTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet)


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#RtStereoMixTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020000\[email protected] 0x00 0x80 0x4D 0xC1 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x40 0x41 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020005\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020007\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020009\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\0002000B\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x0A 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020015\[email protected] 0x00 0x60 0x02 0xC2 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020016\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020018\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x08 0xBF ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020019\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0xF4 0xC0 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x0F 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020001\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020004\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020006\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020008\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#HDAUDIO#FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1019E619&REV_1000#4&314BF2C0&0&0001#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#SingleLineOutTopo\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\0002000A\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{7fb7b48f-531d-44a2-bcb3-5ad5a134b3dc}\00020003\[email protected] 0xA8 0xB7 0xAD 0x41


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x03 0x10 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{840b8171-b0ad-410f-8581-cccc0382cfef}\00000000\[email protected] 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{d1885396-39d8-4777-bcff-5e3241483416}\00000000\[email protected] 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e} (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\00000000 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x07 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\control\DeviceClasses\{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\##?#USB#VID_046D&PID_0807&MI_02#6&26E03023&0&0002#{6994ad04-93ef-11d0-a3cc-00a0c9223196}\#GLOBAL\Properties\{df45aeea-b74a-4b6b-afad-2366b6aa012e}\00020002\[email protected] 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\19659239224E364682FA4BAF72C53EA4 (not active ControlSet) 
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected]  0
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet003\Services\sptd\Cfg\[email protected] 0x30 0x55 0x2C 0x91 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected] Counter 11814
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\[email protected] Help 11815
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{47629D4B-2AD3-4e50-B716-A66C15C63153}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{47629D4B-2AD3-4e50-B716-A66C15C63153}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{47629D4B-2AD3-4e50-B716-A66C15C63153}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{47629D4B-2AD3-4e50-B716-A66C15C63153}\[email protected] 0xC8 0x28 0x51 0xAF ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{604BB98A-A94F-4a5c-A67C-D8D3582C741C}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{604BB98A-A94F-4a5c-A67C-D8D3582C741C}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{604BB98A-A94F-4a5c-A67C-D8D3582C741C}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{604BB98A-A94F-4a5c-A67C-D8D3582C741C}\[email protected] 0x46 0x47 0x15 0xB0 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{684373FB-9CD8-4e47-B990-5A4466C16034}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{684373FB-9CD8-4e47-B990-5A4466C16034}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{684373FB-9CD8-4e47-B990-5A4466C16034}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{684373FB-9CD8-4e47-B990-5A4466C16034}\[email protected] 0x25 0xDA 0xEC 0x7E ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74554CCD-F60F-4708-AD98-D0152D08C8B9}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74554CCD-F60F-4708-AD98-D0152D08C8B9}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74554CCD-F60F-4708-AD98-D0152D08C8B9}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{74554CCD-F60F-4708-AD98-D0152D08C8B9}\[email protected] 0x3E 0x1E 0x9E 0xE0 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7EB537F9-A916-4339-B91B-DED8E83632C0}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7EB537F9-A916-4339-B91B-DED8E83632C0}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7EB537F9-A916-4339-B91B-DED8E83632C0}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7EB537F9-A916-4339-B91B-DED8E83632C0}\[email protected]  0xF5 0x1D 0x4D 0x73 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{948395E8-7A56-4fb1-843B-3E52D94DB145}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{948395E8-7A56-4fb1-843B-3E52D94DB145}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{948395E8-7A56-4fb1-843B-3E52D94DB145}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{948395E8-7A56-4fb1-843B-3E52D94DB145}\[email protected] 0xB0 0x18 0xED 0xA7 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AC3ED30B-6F1A-4bfc-A4F6-2EBDCCD34C19}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AC3ED30B-6F1A-4bfc-A4F6-2EBDCCD34C19}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AC3ED30B-6F1A-4bfc-A4F6-2EBDCCD34C19}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{AC3ED30B-6F1A-4bfc-A4F6-2EBDCCD34C19}\[email protected] 0x31 0x77 0xE1 0xBA ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE5654CA-EB84-4df9-915B-37E957082D6D}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE5654CA-EB84-4df9-915B-37E957082D6D}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE5654CA-EB84-4df9-915B-37E957082D6D}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE5654CA-EB84-4df9-915B-37E957082D6D}\[email protected]d 0xAA 0x52 0xC6 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E39C35E8-7488-4926-92B2-2F94619AC1A5}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E39C35E8-7488-4926-92B2-2F94619AC1A5}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E39C35E8-7488-4926-92B2-2F94619AC1A5}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E39C35E8-7488-4926-92B2-2F94619AC1A5}\[email protected] 0xF6 0x0F 0x4E 0x58 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EACAFCE5-B0E2-4288-8073-C02FF9619B6F}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EACAFCE5-B0E2-4288-8073-C02FF9619B6F}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EACAFCE5-B0E2-4288-8073-C02FF9619B6F}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{EACAFCE5-B0E2-4288-8073-C02FF9619B6F}\[email protected] 0xB1 0xCD 0x45 0x5A ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F8F02ADD-7366-4186-9488-C21CB8B3DCEC}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F8F02ADD-7366-4186-9488-C21CB8B3DCEC}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F8F02ADD-7366-4186-9488-C21CB8B3DCEC}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F8F02ADD-7366-4186-9488-C21CB8B3DCEC}\[email protected] 0xE3 0x0E 0x66 0xD5 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FEE45DE2-A467-4bf9-BF2D-1411304BCD84}\InprocServer32 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FEE45DE2-A467-4bf9-BF2D-1411304BCD84}\[email protected] Apartment
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FEE45DE2-A467-4bf9-BF2D-1411304BCD84}\[email protected] C:\Windows\system32\OLE32.DLL
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FEE45DE2-A467-4bf9-BF2D-1411304BCD84}\[email protected] 0x6C 0x43 0x2D 0x1E ...
---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,

Unless I am missing something I don't see a rootkit in that GMER log. There is one that GMER is not sure of (spuc.sys) but I am pretty sure it is Serial Peripheral Unit Controller and I think part of a genuine program called Alcohol.

Have you tried the new version of ComboFix?


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry about all the posts, it was the only way I could get it on there. When I first ran GMER, it said it found rootkits, I deleted it after the blue screen and ran it again this morning, because my computer is slowing down more and freezing alot, so that's what you just saw. 
Yes I tried running the new Combofix, and it still does the same thing, it gives my a diclaimer, which I click yes or no, (Iclick YES) then it say's it has to shut down the emulation drivers, I click OK, and my computer reboots.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sorry about all the posts


No worries. Just thought I could make it easier with the uploading idea.



> it say's it has to shut down the emulation drivers


Yes they are evident in your GMER scan. There is an approach that some use and that is to uninstall the emulation drivers. Bit of a nusiance. Let's see if we can use a different approach.

I am beginning to wonder if there is a rootkit there at all. Might just be your emulation drivers making the tools think there is something there. Although, having said that it is a bit strange that ComboFix can't work through that... might be something there stopping it.

Here is another tool that searches for rootkits. Let's see if it tells us anything.

If it is too long just save it to NotePad and upload it or if the forum here won't take it upload it to the Mediafire link I posted earlier.

*Now*

Please download and save *SysProt AntiRootkit* to your Desktop.


double click the Zip file.
You should now have a folder with *SysProt* and some other files within it on your Desktop.
Double-click *SysProt* and you should see another small window with *SysProt* underneath it.
Double-click this and Wizard will appear to guide you through extracting the files.
Double-click the Sysprot folder
SysProt will appear with a red cross on black - double-click
a panel will appear with a number of tabs along the top
click on the Log tab and check all boxes except the one Hidden objects only
click the *Creat Log* button
it will scan...once finished a panel will appear
click on Scan all drives
A log will be created and saved automatically in the same folder. 
Open the text file copy and paste the contents back here in the forum. Close any left open panels.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

SysProt attachment:


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing really leaping out at me there but I think we ought to just check one thing.

Could be this was what GMER was alerting us too.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:filefind
atapi.sys
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

SystemLook v1.0 by jpshortstuff (29.08.09)
Log created at 16:25 on 29/12/2009 by Bigdog (Administrator - Elevation successful)
========== filefind ==========
Searching for "atapi.sys"
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_7de13c21\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [08:05 13/02/2008] [08:05 13/02/2008] B35CFCEF838382AB6490B321C87EDF17
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_c6c2e699\atapi.sys --a--- 19048 bytes [10:25 02/11/2006] [09:49 02/11/2006] 4F4FCB8B6EA06784FB6D475B7EC7300F
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_cc18792d\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [16:23 18/06/2008] [07:41 19/01/2008] 2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [16:23 18/06/2008] [07:41 19/01/2008] 2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16632_none_db337a442479c42c\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [08:05 13/02/2008] [08:05 13/02/2008] B35CFCEF838382AB6490B321C87EDF17
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20757_none_dbac78a93da31a8b\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [08:05 13/02/2008] [08:05 13/02/2008] E03E8C99D15D0381E02743C36AFC7C6F
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_dd38281a2189ce9c\atapi.sys --a--- 21560 bytes [16:23 18/06/2008] [07:41 19/01/2008] 2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9
-=End Of File=-


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi bigdoglou,

Well those came up clean. Is your computer still experiencing problems?

Tell me when you come back.

*Meantime*

Please run OTL again.

If you still have it on your computer double click to run it and under the Custom Scan box paste in the text in the Code box below.

If you don't still have it on your machine download OTL to your Desktop

 Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 Under the Custom Scan box paste this in


```
netsvcs
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe
/md5start
eventlog.dll
scecli.dll
netlogon.dll
cngaudit.dll
sceclt.dll
ntelogon.dll
logevent.dll
iaStor.sys
nvstor.sys
atapi.sys
IdeChnDr.sys
viasraid.sys
AGP440.sys
vaxscsi.sys
nvatabus.sys
viamraid.sys
nvata.sys
nvgts.sys
iastorv.sys
ViPrt.sys
eNetHook.dll
ahcix86.sys
KR10N.sys
nvstor32.sys
ahcix86s.sys
nvrd32.sys
/md5stop
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
%systemroot%\system32\*.dll /lockedfiles
```

 Click the *Quick Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
o When the scan completes, it will open a notepad window. *OTL.Txt*. This is saved in the same location as OTL.
o Please copy (Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy) the contents and post back here.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

OTL logfile created on: 12/29/2009 7:06:05 PM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.0 Folder = C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.0.6001) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.6001.18000)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.77 Gb Available Physical Memory | 88.48% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 4.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 100.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 145.80 Gb Total Space | 20.05 Gb Free Space | 13.75% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 145.46 Gb Total Space | 82.53 Gb Free Space | 56.74% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: BIGDOG-PC
Current User Name: Bigdog
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: On
Skip Microsoft Files: On
File Age = 14 Days
Output = Minimal
Quick Scan

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe (Threat Expert Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe (PC Tools)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe (Logitech Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech Vid\Vid.exe (Logitech Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe (TomTom)
PRC - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe (TomTom)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe (Gadwin Systems, Inc)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe (Yahoo! Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe (Intuit Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe (Intuit)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe (NVIDIA Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8\NMSAccessU.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoms.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\OpenCASE\OpenCASE Media Agent\MediaAgent.exe (ExtendMedia Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe (Lexmark)
PRC - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe (Acer Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe (Cyberlink Corp.)
PRC - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe ()
PRC - C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe (Elaborate Bytes AG)
PRC - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe ()

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\sfc_os.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\msi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\sfc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Windows\System32\msiltcfg.dll (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (sdCoreService) -- File not found
SRV - (Movielink Core Service) -- File not found
SRV - (0227351229226177mcinstcleanup) -- File not found
SRV - (Browser Defender Update Service) -- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\BDT\BDTUpdateService.exe (Threat Expert Ltd.)
SRV - (sdAuxService) -- C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe (PC Tools)
SRV - (AVP) -- C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
SRV - (LVPrcSrv) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe (Logitech Inc.)
SRV - (ACDaemon) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
SRV - (MSSQL$ESC) SQL Server (ESC) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (TomTomHOMEService) -- C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe (TomTom)
SRV - (gusvc) -- C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe (Google)
SRV - (SQLWriter) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (SQLBrowser) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlbrowser.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (MSSQLServerADHelper) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqladhlp90.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (iPod Service) -- C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe (Apple Inc.)
SRV - (YahooAUService) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe (Yahoo! Inc.)
SRV - (Apple Mobile Device) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe (Apple Inc.)
SRV - (odserv) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (QBCFMonitorService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe (Intuit)
SRV - (QBFCService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe (Intuit Inc.)
SRV - (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) -- C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe (Google)
SRV - (nvsvc) -- C:\Windows\System32\nvvsvc.exe (NVIDIA Corporation)
SRV - (NMSAccessU) -- C:\Program Files\Super_DVD_Creator_9.8\NMSAccessU.exe ()
SRV - (sprtsvc_ddoctorv2) SupportSoft Sprocket Service (ddoctorv2) -- C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtsvc.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
SRV - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (ProtexisLicensing) -- C:\Windows\System32\PSIService.exe ()
SRV - (lxdd_device) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoms.exe ( )
SRV - (OpenCASE Media Agent) -- C:\Program Files\OpenCASE\OpenCASE Media Agent\MediaAgent.exe (ExtendMedia Inc.)
SRV - (RServer3) -- C:\Windows\System32\rserver30\rserver3.exe (Famatech International Corp.)
SRV - (eRecoveryService) -- C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe (Acer Inc.)
SRV - (AcerMemUsageCheckService) -- C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe ()
SRV - (ehstart) -- C:\Windows\ehome\ehstart.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (LightScribeService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe (Hewlett-Packard Company)
SRV - (IDriverT) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe (Macrovision Corporation)
SRV - (RichVideo) Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe ()

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie8
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SEARCH PAGE = 
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultName = Yahoo! Search
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchMigratedDefaultURL = http://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://m.www.yahoo.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,StartPageCache = 1
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyServer" = :0

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\{eea12ec4-729d-4703-bc37-106ce9879ce2}: C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\THBExt [2009/11/30 17:03:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2008/12/06 19:26:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2008/12/06 19:16:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{6334D996-EA3E-4a0e-AA8D-15BA56B37241}
[2008/08/12 21:54:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\[email protected]
[2009/02/11 13:38:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions
[2009/02/11 13:38:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions\{E9A1DEE0-C623-4439-8932-001E7D17607D}

O1 HOSTS File: (98 bytes) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (IEVkbdBHO Class) - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O2 - BHO: (SSVHelper Class) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (FilterBHO Class) - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&Google) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Google) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar2.dll (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acer Assist Launcher] C:\Program Files\Acer Assist\launcher.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acer Product Registration] C:\Program Files\Acer Registration\ACE1.exe (Leader Technologies)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ArcSoft Connection Service] C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACDaemon.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVP] C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe (Kaspersky Lab)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ddoctorv2] C:\Program Files\Comcast\Desktop Doctor\bin\sprtcmd.exe (SupportSoft, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe (Google)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe (Intuit Inc. All rights reserved.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\LWS.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxddamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2500 Series\lxddamon.exe (Lexmark)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LXDDCATS] C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXDDtime.DLL (Lexmark International, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] C:\Windows\System32\NvCpl.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] C:\Windows\System32\NvMcTray.DLL (NVIDIA Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime Alternative\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe (Cyberlink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe (Realtek Semiconductor)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe (Elaborate Bytes AG)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Windows Defender] C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Gadwin PrintScreen] C:\Program Files\Gadwin Systems\PrintScreen\PrintScreen.exe (Gadwin Systems, Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Logitech Vid] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech Vid\vid.exe (Logitech Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [PeerGuardian] C:\Program Files\PeerGuardian2\pg2.exe (Phoenix Labs)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [PrivacyControls] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\Privacy Controls\ [2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe (Google Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe (TomTom)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [YSearchProtection] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe (Yahoo! Inc)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [捁牥吠畯r] File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Logitech WebCam Software\eReg.exe (Leader Technologies/Logitech)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\control panel present
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 60
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra Button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O9 - Extra Button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Ranges: GD ([http] in Local intranet)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file:///C:/Windows/Java/classes/xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 68.87.74.166 68.87.68.166
O18 - Protocol\Handler\intu-help-qb2 {84D77A00-41B5-4b8b-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-help {314111c7-a502-11d2-bbca-00c04f8ec294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\Help\hxds.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~4\GOEC62~1.DLL) - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopNetwork3.dll (Google)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll) - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\mzvkbd3.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll) - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\kloehk.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\klogon: DllName - C:\Windows\system32\klogon.dll - C:\Windows\System32\klogon.dll (Kaspersky Lab)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2008/03/24 15:44:21 | 00,000,121 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\System32\ias [2008/06/18 16:46:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
NetSvcs: Irmon - C:\Windows\System32\irmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: Wmi - C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 14 Days ==========

[2009/12/28 19:53:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\SysProt
[2009/12/26 22:26:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ComboFix
[2009/12/26 22:26:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\32788R22FWJFW
[2009/12/26 12:23:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\gmer
[2009/12/26 12:14:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2009/12/22 08:53:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\logishrd
[2009/12/22 08:38:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Kas
[2009/12/21 22:49:32 | 61,290,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\setup_9.0.0.722_22.12.2009_02-54.exe
[2009/12/21 22:11:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- D:\Docs\SightSpeed Recordings
[2009/12/21 22:11:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\LogiShrd
[2009/12/21 19:40:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\LogiShrd
[2009/12/21 19:40:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Logitech
[2009/12/21 19:39:00 | 15,283,744 | ---- | C] (Logitech, Inc.) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\LogitechVidSetup.exe
[2009/12/18 09:22:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2009/12/17 17:29:06 | 00,538,112 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009/12/17 17:16:18 | 00,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2009/12/17 17:16:16 | 00,019,160 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2009/12/16 20:55:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.sys
[2007/06/23 16:12:07 | 00,323,584 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\LXDDhcp.dll
[2007/01/10 19:02:06 | 00,643,072 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddpmui.dll
[2007/01/10 19:00:42 | 01,232,896 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddserv.dll
[2007/01/10 18:54:42 | 00,425,984 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcomm.dll
[2007/01/10 18:53:10 | 00,585,728 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddlmpm.dll
[2007/01/10 18:51:52 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddiesc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:49:44 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddpplc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:49:00 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcomc.dll
[2007/01/10 18:48:30 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddprox.dll
[2007/01/10 18:42:24 | 00,413,696 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddinpa.dll
[2007/01/10 18:41:44 | 00,999,424 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddusb1.dll
[2007/01/10 18:37:42 | 00,700,416 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddhbn3.dll
[2006/01/06 23:51:35 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\Interop.Shell32.dll
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 14 Days ==========

[2009/12/29 19:07:20 | 00,000,868 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Google Software Updater.job
[2009/12/29 19:05:37 | 05,505,024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat
[2009/12/29 18:58:48 | 00,033,130 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HelpOnThe.Net Tech Support Guy - Free help for Windows XP, Vista, 98, and more!.url
[2009/12/29 18:55:29 | 00,000,420 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{86C9E289-2862-4F3F-8727-57E90524586D}.job
[2009/12/29 18:38:18 | 00,017,691 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxdd
[2009/12/29 18:38:16 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009/12/29 18:38:16 | 00,003,168 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2009/12/29 18:00:00 | 00,000,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/29 17:24:05 | 00,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/12/29 17:24:01 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvuvc.hs
[2009/12/29 16:24:54 | 00,102,660 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2009/12/29 10:26:00 | 00,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\GO ONLINE.url
[2009/12/28 20:36:28 | 00,817,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2009/12/28 20:36:28 | 00,684,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/12/28 20:36:28 | 00,135,956 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/12/28 20:32:43 | 00,000,349 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Documents\PCLECHAL.INI
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\PCConfidential.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,380 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Startup.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,228 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\PersonalAV.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:43 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\SA.DAT
[2009/12/28 20:28:48 | 00,524,288 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat{ef5d01a6-83be-11de-a6f9-001921584d38}.TMContainer00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
[2009/12/28 20:28:48 | 00,065,536 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\ntuser.dat{ef5d01a6-83be-11de-a6f9-001921584d38}.TM.blf
[2009/12/28 20:28:24 | 01,562,685 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\IconCache.db
[2009/12/28 19:51:09 | 00,355,033 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\SysProt.zip
[2009/12/27 17:00:02 | 00,000,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2009/12/27 16:51:08 | 00,000,297 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Discover.url
[2009/12/26 12:14:06 | 03,866,078 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2009/12/26 12:06:07 | 00,001,061 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Revo Uninstaller.lnk
[2009/12/26 12:02:40 | 00,001,021 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk
[2009/12/26 11:48:11 | 00,000,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{7320EECA-F23E-11DE-BE17-C2BC5AC4C3E4}.job
[2009/12/26 10:10:03 | 00,000,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/26 02:00:00 | 00,000,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Norton Internet Security - Run Full System Scan - Bigdog.job
[2009/12/23 12:17:24 | 00,000,199 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Ashworth College Student Services.url
[2009/12/23 11:14:41 | 00,000,374 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\RegCure.job
[2009/12/23 10:12:03 | 00,284,915 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\gmer.zip
[2009/12/22 16:45:54 | 00,000,788 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RegCure.lnk
[2009/12/22 09:02:09 | 00,000,934 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Logitech Vid.lnk
[2009/12/22 09:01:33 | 00,001,994 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Logitech Webcam Software.lnk
[2009/12/22 08:45:41 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ute5mzmw.sys
[2009/12/21 22:50:27 | 61,290,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\setup_9.0.0.722_22.12.2009_02-54.exe
[2009/12/21 19:39:32 | 15,283,744 | ---- | M] (Logitech, Inc.) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\LogitechVidSetup.exe
[2009/12/18 11:23:42 | 00,000,250 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\The system memory that is reported in the System Information dialog box in Windows Vista is less than you expect if 4 GB of RAM is installed.url
[2009/12/18 09:23:29 | 00,000,098 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts
[2009/12/17 17:29:10 | 00,538,112 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2009/12/17 17:16:21 | 00,000,822 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,001,017 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls.lnk
[2009/12/16 18:57:01 | 00,000,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,001,878 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HijackThis.lnk
[2009/12/16 12:52:18 | 00,000,203 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\Capitol One Dolphin.url
[2009/12/15 20:38:23 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

[2009/12/29 16:24:54 | 00,102,660 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\SystemLook.exe
[2009/12/28 19:51:08 | 00,355,033 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\SysProt.zip
[2009/12/26 12:13:38 | 03,866,078 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2009/12/26 12:02:40 | 00,001,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk
[2009/12/26 11:48:11 | 00,000,400 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{7320EECA-F23E-11DE-BE17-C2BC5AC4C3E4}.job
[2009/12/23 10:12:55 | 00,293,376 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\gmer.exe
[2009/12/23 10:12:02 | 00,284,915 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\gmer.zip
[2009/12/22 09:01:33 | 00,001,994 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Logitech Webcam Software.lnk
[2009/12/22 08:55:30 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lvuvc.hs
[2009/12/22 08:45:41 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ute5mzmw.sys
[2009/12/21 19:40:15 | 00,000,934 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Logitech Vid.lnk
[2009/12/17 17:16:21 | 00,000,822 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2009/12/17 17:03:16 | 00,033,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HelpOnThe.Net Tech Support Guy - Free help for Windows XP, Vista, 98, and more!.url
[2009/12/16 20:56:05 | 00,000,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,001,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls.lnk
[2009/12/16 20:55:47 | 00,000,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/16 20:55:43 | 00,000,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/16 13:51:13 | 00,001,878 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\Desktop\HijackThis.lnk
[2009/11/29 21:44:08 | 00,767,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\BDTSupport.dll
[2009/10/07 08:24:22 | 00,082,289 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lvcoinst.ini
[2009/10/07 01:46:36 | 00,025,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\LVPr2Mon.sys
[2009/10/07 01:23:08 | 00,013,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iKeyLFT2.dll
[2009/08/03 14:07:42 | 00,403,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OGACheckControl.dll
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Surroundhp_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tshd4_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,042,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\csiidecoder_kern_i386.sys
[2009/03/05 01:35:05 | 00,039,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SRS_SSCFilter_i386.sys
[2009/02/24 21:17:20 | 00,012,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\slot1.mm1
[2009/02/06 11:10:21 | 00,000,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\tx13_ic.ini
[2009/01/16 17:26:35 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\LTDLG13N.INI
[2009/01/10 13:01:14 | 00,000,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\default.rss
[2008/12/04 22:24:53 | 00,000,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\CloneDVD.INI
[2008/12/02 21:50:49 | 00,000,088 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\C11187ECAE.sys
[2008/12/02 21:40:25 | 00,002,516 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys
[2008/11/25 17:54:34 | 00,000,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini
[2008/11/06 11:37:32 | 03,596,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\qt-dx331.dll
[2008/11/06 11:34:00 | 00,000,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dtu100.dll.manifest
[2008/11/06 11:34:00 | 00,000,416 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dpl100.dll.manifest
[2008/10/16 15:18:07 | 00,001,356 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\d3d9caps.dat
[2008/10/14 16:39:01 | 00,116,197 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\edsinstaller.txt-20081014.log
[2008/10/04 17:19:45 | 00,114,330 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\edsinstaller.txt-20081004.log
[2008/09/30 20:33:10 | 00,000,036 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\swk.ini
[2008/08/11 19:26:14 | 00,000,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\fusioncache.dat
[2008/08/11 08:51:21 | 00,717,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys
[2008/08/04 08:55:08 | 00,034,308 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BASSMOD.dll
[2008/06/27 17:11:36 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\streamhlp.dll
[2008/06/18 11:24:49 | 00,002,048 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\syscvchk.dll
[2008/06/01 19:51:52 | 00,000,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\WINCT3.DLL
[2008/03/24 18:12:45 | 00,000,033 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.log
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,087,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\inst.exe
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,007,887 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.cat
[2008/03/24 18:12:22 | 00,001,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\pcouffin.inf
[2008/03/24 15:44:21 | 00,000,022 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\VFO.INI
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mase32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,136,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mamc32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:15 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\masd32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:14 | 00,196,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\macd32.dll
[2008/03/24 13:21:14 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ma32.dll
[2007/10/07 18:31:26 | 00,004,096 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\keyfile3.drm
[2007/09/29 16:54:54 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Jcmkr32.INI
[2007/07/15 04:05:44 | 00,593,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidcore.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:44 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\xvidvfw.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:42 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ff_vfw.dll
[2007/07/15 04:05:42 | 00,000,547 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ff_vfw.dll.manifest
[2007/07/15 03:36:43 | 00,000,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ODBC.INI
[2007/07/06 21:53:08 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2007/07/01 19:16:21 | 00,026,340 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\UserTile.png
[2007/06/28 17:13:52 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\CddbPlaylist2Sony.dll
[2007/06/23 19:09:24 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\iPlayer.INI
[2007/06/23 16:20:25 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3PMON.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:20:25 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3FXPU.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:20:05 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxf3oem.dll
[2007/06/23 16:20:05 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXF3PMRC.DLL
[2007/06/23 16:12:39 | 00,000,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddrwrd.ini
[2007/06/23 16:12:10 | 00,286,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LXDDinst.dll
[2007/04/04 18:50:58 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucap.sys
[2007/04/04 18:50:54 | 00,047,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sustucam.sys
[2007/03/28 13:16:44 | 00,344,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcoin.dll
[2007/02/12 05:46:04 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddgrd.dll
[2007/01/24 02:40:02 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcaps.dll
[2007/01/10 00:13:08 | 00,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdddrs.dll
[2006/11/02 07:35:32 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\sysprepMCE.dll
[2006/11/02 03:33:50 | 00,013,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\syscorecfg256.dll
[2006/11/02 02:40:29 | 00,013,750 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.ini
[2006/10/07 00:08:04 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddcnv4.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelTraditionalChinese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSwedish.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSpanish.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelSimplifiedChinese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelPortugese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelKorean.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelJapanese.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelGerman.dll
[2006/06/12 14:43:22 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\AgCPanelFrench.dll
[2006/05/18 09:47:12 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxddvs.dll
[2006/01/06 23:51:38 | 00,331,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ScrollBarLib.dll
[2006/01/06 23:40:58 | 00,013,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UBHelper.sys
[2006/01/06 23:15:58 | 00,001,024 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NTIBUN4.dll
[2006/01/06 22:07:26 | 00,000,985 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\generic.ini
[2006/01/06 22:07:26 | 00,000,095 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\Alaunch.ini
[2005/07/19 22:20:20 | 00,000,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\tx11_ic.ini
[2004/01/30 08:37:50 | 00,000,092 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FTDIUN2K.INI
[2004/01/30 08:37:50 | 00,000,091 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FTDIUNIN.INI
[2003/01/07 14:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2002/03/01 13:43:34 | 00,028,008 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\SUSUSB.SYS
[2001/12/26 18:12:30 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\multiplex_vcd.dll
[2001/12/03 15:50:58 | 00,147,456 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTTLS13N.DLL
[2001/12/03 15:50:20 | 00,708,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTCRY13N.DLL
[2001/09/04 01:46:38 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\Hmpg12.dll
[2001/07/30 18:33:56 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\HMPV2_ENC.dll
[2001/07/24 00:04:36 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\HMPV2_ENC_MMX.dll
[2000/07/07 05:49:30 | 00,069,120 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LTDLL.DLL
[2000/04/12 15:28:12 | 00,118,784 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LFKODAK.DLL
[2000/04/12 15:24:10 | 00,338,944 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\LFFPX7.DLL
[2000/02/08 01:05:36 | 00,110,080 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\W32MKRC.DLL
[2000/02/08 01:05:34 | 00,038,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NWLOCALE.DLL

========== LOP Check ==========

[2008/09/20 06:16:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\3D Inspection System
[2008/04/16 17:22:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\3D Installation
[2007/06/23 15:00:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Acer
[2008/06/03 19:47:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Alibre Design
[2009/02/14 16:41:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Ashtons Family Resort
[2009/11/14 15:38:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Azureus
[2008/03/12 10:33:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Big Fish Games
[2009/01/13 21:13:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation
[2009/03/13 22:34:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\cerasus.media
[2009/08/07 20:04:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CleanMyPC Software
[2008/12/06 19:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\COMCASTTOOLBAR
[2008/09/20 06:16:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools
[2008/05/15 00:02:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\dBpoweramp
[2008/06/01 20:31:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Design Master Software
[2008/01/05 17:22:15 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\eFax Messenger
[2008/09/19 22:08:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\ESC
[2008/07/15 20:29:31 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Eyeblaster
[2008/03/14 16:02:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Flood Light Games
[2008/04/03 18:02:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Friday's games
[2008/05/07 19:30:15 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GamesCafe
[2007/08/11 10:14:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\gemsweeperextractedgfx
[2009/03/10 14:25:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2009/02/15 13:26:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\GoodSync
[2008/03/12 20:29:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\iWin
[2008/09/30 22:28:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\JewelMatch2
[2007/06/23 15:00:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Leadertech
[2007/06/23 16:26:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Lexmark Imaging Studio
[2009/08/07 21:07:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\licenses
[2009/11/14 15:38:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\LimeWire
[2008/07/20 17:43:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Ludia
[2009/03/18 09:09:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\MailFrontier
[2008/08/14 19:00:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Meridian93
[2009/12/16 21:26:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\NCH Swift Sound
[2009/11/14 15:36:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\ParetoLogic
[2008/12/06 19:16:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Participatory Culture Foundation
[2008/08/04 10:01:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Peachtree
[2009/04/05 16:01:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\PeerNetworking
[2008/04/13 02:44:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\PlayFirst
[2007/06/24 10:43:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Red Chair Software
[2008/06/13 20:12:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Research In Motion
[2009/03/19 01:06:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\RobinsonCrusoe
[2009/08/26 18:24:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Skinux
[2008/03/24 16:12:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\SlySoft
[2009/08/12 18:02:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Sony
[2009/03/12 10:35:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\SpinTop Games
[2008/11/29 21:34:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
[2008/12/06 19:07:31 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2007/12/29 10:25:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\TomTom
[2008/06/27 19:07:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\TrojanHunter
[2009/12/15 10:50:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Uniblue
[2009/12/26 11:52:15 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2008/08/27 20:01:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\Vso
[2009/12/16 18:57:01 | 00,000,402 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\EasyShare Registration Task.job
[2009/12/26 10:10:03 | 00,000,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{4882C680-EAAF-11DE-8716-001921584D38}.job
[2009/12/26 11:48:11 | 00,000,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Privacy Controls_{7320EECA-F23E-11DE-BE17-C2BC5AC4C3E4}.job
[2009/12/29 18:00:00 | 00,000,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Registration3.job
[2009/12/16 21:04:21 | 00,000,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\ParetoLogic Update Version3.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,416 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\PCConfidential.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,228 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\PersonalAV.job
[2009/12/27 17:00:02 | 00,000,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure Program Check.job
[2009/12/28 20:29:50 | 00,000,380 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure Startup.job
[2009/12/23 11:14:41 | 00,000,374 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\RegCure.job
[2009/12/28 20:28:27 | 00,032,584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
[2009/12/29 18:55:29 | 00,000,420 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{86C9E289-2862-4F3F-8727-57E90524586D}.job

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.exe >

< MD5 for: AGP440.SYS >
[2008/01/19 02:42:25 | 00,056,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=13F9E33747E6B41A3FF305C37DB0D360 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_f750e484\AGP440.sys
[2008/01/19 02:42:25 | 00,056,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=13F9E33747E6B41A3FF305C37DB0D360 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_machine.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_ba12ed3bbeb0d97a\AGP440.sys
[2008/01/19 02:42:25 | 00,056,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=13F9E33747E6B41A3FF305C37DB0D360 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_machine.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6002.18005_none_bbfe6647bbd2a4c6\AGP440.sys
[2006/11/02 04:49:52 | 00,053,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=EF23439CDD587F64C2C1B8825CEAD7D8 -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AGP440.sys
[2006/11/02 04:49:52 | 00,053,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=EF23439CDD587F64C2C1B8825CEAD7D8 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_920a2c1f\AGP440.sys

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2008/01/19 02:41:30 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9 -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys
[2008/01/19 02:41:30 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_cc18792d\atapi.sys
[2008/01/19 02:41:30 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2D9C903DC76A66813D350A562DE40ED9 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_dd38281a2189ce9c\atapi.sys
[2006/11/02 04:49:36 | 00,019,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=4F4FCB8B6EA06784FB6D475B7EC7300F -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_c6c2e699\atapi.sys
[2008/02/13 03:05:14 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B35CFCEF838382AB6490B321C87EDF17 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_7de13c21\atapi.sys
[2008/02/13 03:05:14 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B35CFCEF838382AB6490B321C87EDF17 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16632_none_db337a442479c42c\atapi.sys
[2008/02/13 03:05:14 | 00,021,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=E03E8C99D15D0381E02743C36AFC7C6F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_mshdc.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20757_none_dbac78a93da31a8b\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: CNGAUDIT.DLL >
[2006/11/02 04:46:03 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=7F15B4953378C8B5161D65C26D5FED4D -- C:\Windows\System32\cngaudit.dll
[2006/11/02 04:46:03 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=7F15B4953378C8B5161D65C26D5FED4D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-cngaudit-dll_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_e62d292932a96ce6\cngaudit.dll

< MD5 for: IASTORV.SYS >
[2008/01/19 02:42:51 | 00,235,064 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=54155EA1B0DF185878E0FC9EC3AC3A14 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_c9df7691\iaStorV.sys
[2008/01/19 02:42:51 | 00,235,064 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=54155EA1B0DF185878E0FC9EC3AC3A14 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_iastorv.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_af11527887c7fa8f\iaStorV.sys
[2006/11/02 04:51:25 | 00,232,040 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=C957BF4B5D80B46C5017BF0101E6C906 -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
[2006/11/02 04:51:25 | 00,232,040 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) MD5=C957BF4B5D80B46C5017BF0101E6C906 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_37cdafa4\iaStorV.sys

< MD5 for: NETLOGON.DLL >
[2006/11/02 04:46:11 | 00,559,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=889A2C9F2AACCD8F64EF50AC0B3D553B -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_fb80f5473b0ed783\netlogon.dll
[2008/01/19 02:35:36 | 00,592,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A8EFC0B6E75B789F7FD3BA5025D4E37F -- C:\Windows\System32\netlogon.dll
[2008/01/19 02:35:36 | 00,592,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A8EFC0B6E75B789F7FD3BA5025D4E37F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-netlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_fdb7b74337f9e857\netlogon.dll

< MD5 for: NVSTOR.SYS >
[2007/01/05 20:59:42 | 00,035,920 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=4A5FCAB82D9BF6AF8A023A66802FE9E9 -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvstor.sys
[2007/01/05 20:59:42 | 00,035,920 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=4A5FCAB82D9BF6AF8A023A66802FE9E9 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvstor.inf_f48b8337\nvstor.sys
[2006/11/02 04:50:13 | 00,040,040 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=9E0BA19A28C498A6D323D065DB76DFFC -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_733654ff\nvstor.sys
[2008/01/19 02:42:09 | 00,045,112 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=ABED0C09758D1D97DB0042DBB2688177 -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_31c3d71d\nvstor.sys
[2008/01/19 02:42:09 | 00,045,112 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=ABED0C09758D1D97DB0042DBB2688177 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_nvraid.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_39dac327befea467\nvstor.sys

< MD5 for: NVSTOR32.SYS >
[2006/12/11 12:34:22 | 00,097,576 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=86B1B96806829066982ED67B7ABA74EF -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvstor32.inf_0f61d5c4\nvstor32.sys
[2007/07/02 23:37:08 | 00,110,112 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=A1CE1A6FD74C046F029448FCFA5E386D -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvstor32.sys
[2007/07/02 23:37:08 | 00,110,112 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) MD5=A1CE1A6FD74C046F029448FCFA5E386D -- C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvstor32.inf_efe24208\nvstor32.sys

< MD5 for: SCECLI.DLL >
[2008/01/19 02:36:19 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=28B84EB538F7E8A0FE8B9299D591E0B9 -- C:\Windows\System32\scecli.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:19 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=28B84EB538F7E8A0FE8B9299D591E0B9 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_none_380de25bd91b6f12\scecli.dll
[2006/11/02 04:46:12 | 00,176,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=80E2839D05CA5970A86D7BE2A08BFF61 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-s..urationengineclient_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_35d7205fdc305e3e\scecli.dll

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< %systemroot%\system32\*.dll /lockedfiles >
[2008/01/19 02:33:43 | 00,798,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\advapi32.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:05 | 00,165,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:08 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:08 | 00,214,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2008/10/21 00:25:18 | 00,296,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\gdi32.dll
[2009/10/27 08:16:30 | 06,069,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:33 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\imm32.dll
[2009/02/13 03:49:05 | 00,888,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:43 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\lpk.dll
[2008/01/19 02:34:55 | 00,806,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\msctf.dll
[2008/01/19 02:35:15 | 01,386,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2008/01/19 02:35:15 | 00,680,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\msvcrt.dll
[2008/01/19 02:35:57 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\nsi.dll
[2008/01/19 02:38:14 | 01,203,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:01 | 01,315,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\ole32.dll
[2009/04/23 07:43:04 | 00,784,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\rpcrt4.dll
[2008/01/19 02:38:03 | 00,242,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2009/06/15 10:24:05 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\secur32.dll
[2008/11/06 08:14:25 | 11,580,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\shell32.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:29 | 00,351,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\shlwapi.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:10 | 00,225,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\SLC.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:46 | 00,627,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\user32.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:46 | 00,108,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\userenv.dll
[2008/01/19 02:36:47 | 00,501,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\usp10.dll
[2008/01/19 02:37:09 | 00,179,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)* Unable to obtain MD5* -- C:\Windows\System32\ws2_32.dll

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 171 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:C176C3B8
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:090FB735
@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3E7393FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:1CA73D29
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5BC73C48
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:03B3646C
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2871B698
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPE47A3DA
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:08D8BB20
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E9DCD936
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BDCD8531
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:FC4EA67C
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9ACB70D7
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:90D89144
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:77A023CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:554C6431
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7C412B92
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5F1019FF
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ECF54A0E
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A7DA2BCD
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:12DCF8FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP1B5B4F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 115 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A8ADE5D8
@Alternate Data Stream - 114 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:4573A78F
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EC2762B9
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:13AA281B
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3B812EE0
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B845F669
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:CB16385F
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7594D157
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:53DF59D1
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EB825D08
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:067F588D
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E32966C0
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2BC498A4
@Alternate Data Stream - 102 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98DFF516
< End of report >


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Still having some problems, also trying to clean hard drive. Like I said before, There is alot of stuff on my hard drive and in memory that I don't know if I want or need! 
My wife used to download games and movies, (which is where I think the problem came from.) and it would get downloaded wherever! I can't read code to save my life, but I am seeing some things that don't look right or that I do know that are very old and unwanted.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,

Please run OTL.exe

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
SRV - (sdCoreService) -- File not found
SRV - (Movielink Core Service) -- File not found
SRV - (0227351229226177mcinstcleanup) -- File not found
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [????r] File not found
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file:///C:/Windows/Java/classes/xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
[1 C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
@Alternate Data Stream - 171 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:C176C3B8
@Alternate Data Stream - 131 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:090FB735
@Alternate Data Stream - 128 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3E7393FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 127 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:1CA73D29
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5BC73C48
@Alternate Data Stream - 126 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:03B3646C
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPFC5A2B2
@Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2871B698
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMPE47A3DA
@Alternate Data Stream - 124 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:08D8BB20
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E9DCD936
@Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BDCD8531
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:FC4EA67C
@Alternate Data Stream - 122 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9ACB70D7
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:90D89144
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:77A023CE
@Alternate Data Stream - 120 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:554C6431
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7C412B92
@Alternate Data Stream - 119 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5F1019FF
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ECF54A0E
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A7DA2BCD
@Alternate Data Stream - 118 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:12DCF8FC
@Alternate Data Stream - 116 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP1B5B4F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 115 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A8ADE5D8
@Alternate Data Stream - 114 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:4573A78F
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EC2762B9
@Alternate Data Stream - 113 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:13AA281B
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3B812EE0
@Alternate Data Stream - 111 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:24FECE50
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B845F669
@Alternate Data Stream - 108 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:260575F1
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:CB16385F
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7594D157
@Alternate Data Stream - 106 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:53DF59D1
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EB825D08
@Alternate Data Stream - 105 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:067F588D
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E32966C0
@Alternate Data Stream - 104 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2BC498A4
@Alternate Data Stream - 102 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98DFF516

:Commands
[emptytemp]
[resethosts]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Service sdCoreService stopped successfully!
Service sdCoreService deleted successfully!
File File not found not found.
Service Movielink Core Service stopped successfully!
Service Movielink Core Service deleted successfully!
File File not found not found.
Service 0227351229226177mcinstcleanup stopped successfully!
Service 0227351229226177mcinstcleanup deleted successfully!
File File not found not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\????r not found.
Starting removal of ActiveX control {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}
Registry error reading value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}\DownloadInformation\\INF .
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5}\ not found.
File oft XML Parser for Java file:///C:/Windows/Java/classes/xmldso.cab not found.
Starting removal of ActiveX control Microsoft XML Parser for Java
Registry error reading value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\Microsoft XML Parser for Java\DownloadInformation\\INF .
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\Microsoft XML Parser for Java\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\Microsoft XML Parser for Java\ not found.
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SET4C5C.tmp deleted successfully.
File delete failed. C:\Windows\SDEF897C2.tmp scheduled to be deleted on reboot.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:C176C3B8 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:090FB735 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3E7393FC deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:1CA73D29 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5BC73C48 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:03B3646C deleted successfully.
Unable to delete ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMPFC5A2B2 .
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2871B698 deleted successfully.
Unable to delete ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMPE47A3DA .
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:08D8BB20 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E9DCD936 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:BDCD8531 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:FC4EA67C deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:9ACB70D7 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:90D89144 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:77A023CE deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:554C6431 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7C412B92 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:5F1019FF deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:ECF54A0E deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A7DA2BCD deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:12DCF8FC deleted successfully.
Unable to delete ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP1B5B4F1 .
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:A8ADE5D8 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:4573A78F deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EC2762B9 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:13AA281B deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:3B812EE0 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:24FECE50 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:B845F669 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:260575F1 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:CB16385F deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:7594D157 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:53DF59D1 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:EB825D08 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:067F588D deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:E32966C0 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:2BC498A4 deleted successfully.
ADS C:\ProgramData\TEMP:98DFF516 deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Bigdog
->Temp folder emptied: 502059 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 1603144 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 13690439 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 0 bytes
->Apple Safari cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 426682 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 15.47 mb

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.17.0 log created on 12292009_202433
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
File move failed. C:\Windows\SDEF897C2.tmp scheduled to be moved on reboot.
File move failed. C:\Windows\temp\logishrd\LVPrcInj01.dll scheduled to be moved on reboot.
C:\Windows\temp\fb_2852.lck moved successfully.
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Did you see something?


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> Did you see something?


Oh just a bit of cleanup really although there were some ADS files there that looked suspicious.

*Now*

You have used Malwarebytes before. If you still have it on your machine please update and run. Post the scan report back here.

If you no-longer have Malwarebytes please download from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Next*

Kaspersky on line scanner is very thorough. It can take a long time and for periods may seem not to be working. Just be patient and let it do its job.

*Kaspersky works with Internet Explorer and Firefox 3.*

Go to *Kaspersky website* and perform an online antivirus scan.

Note: you will need to turn off your security programs to allow Kaspersky to do its job.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start dowanloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure these boxes are checked (ticked). If they are not, please tick them and click on the *Save* button:
Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs
Archives
Mail databases

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Copy and paste that information in your next post.

*So when you return please post
MBAM log
Kaspersky scan results
and tell me how your computer is performing now
*


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.42
Database version: 3453
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 7.0.6001.18000
12/29/2009 8:56:14 PM
mbam-log-2009-12-29 (20-56-14).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 118389
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 25 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

The online scanner is still beind updated and improved. Just like it was 29 days ago when I downloaded the trial version of internet security 2010. I will try and run that and upload it.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi bigdoglou,

Oh my mistake, I had overlooked the fact that you had Kaspersky.

Please use this one instead.

Please run a free online scan with the *ESET Online Scanner*
*Note*_: You will need to use Internet Explorer for this scan_
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use*
Click *Start*
When asked, allow the ActiveX control to install
Click *Start*
Make sure that the options *Remove found threats* and the option *Scan unwanted applications* is checked
Click *Scan* (This scan can take several hours, so please be patient)
Once the scan is completed, you may close the window
Use *Notepad* to open the logfile located at C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\*log.txt*
Copy and paste that log as a reply to this topic


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Status: Quarantined (events: 3) 
11/30/2009 5:22:57 PM Quarantined virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KDYGHIZN\RYHahY3WvlIAnEviBa6GD5hMOFKN[1].htm High 
11/30/2009 5:22:57 PM Quarantined virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\SWF3619P\YsO2anEoTSPgNIScV6dr54Js40i3[1].htm High 
12/2/2009 9:39:24 PM Quarantined virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\KDYGHIZN\RYHahY3WvlIAnEviBa6GD5hMOFKN[1].htm High 
Status: Deleted (events: 6) 
11/30/2009 5:29:05 PM Deleted Trojan program Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VBiframe.nq C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation\Contractor Exam Trial\tpc.exe High 
11/30/2009 5:28:56 PM Deleted Trojan program Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VBiframe.nr C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation\Contractor Exam Trial\start.exe High 
11/30/2009 5:28:56 PM Deleted Trojan program Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VBiframe.nr C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation\Contractor Exam Trial\start.exe//Molebox High 
11/30/2009 10:02:46 PM Deleted Trojan program Packed.Win32.Krap.ai C:\Windows\Temp\_ex-68.exe High 
12/2/2009 9:39:24 PM Deleted Trojan program Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VBiframe.nq C:\Documents and Settings\Bigdog\AppData\Roaming\CBT Development Corporation\Contractor Exam Trial\tpc.exe High 
12/15/2009 12:47:33 PM Deleted Trojan program Packed.Win32.Krap.w C:\Users\Bigdog\AppData\Local\Temp\cvovem.exe High 
Status: Suspicious (events: 4) 
12/2/2009 9:41:15 PM Suspicious legal software that can be used by criminals for damaging your computer or personal data PDM.Keylogger kernel mode memory patch Medium 
12/17/2009 4:55:48 PM Suspicious legal software that can be used by criminals for damaging your computer or personal data PDM.Suspicious driver installation C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MALWAREBYTES' ANTI-MALWARE\MBAM-SETUP.EXE High 
12/25/2009 10:55:11 AM Suspicious malicious URL http://mypc-securadvisor.net/?p=WKm...ZmmWSYGPLU9bYxKWspXOWh9esb2VramlrbW+VY5uMlJNq http://mypc-securadvisor.net/?p=WKm...ZmmWSYGPLU9bYxKWspXOWh9esb2VramlrbW+VY5uMlJNq High 
12/25/2009 10:55:11 AM Suspicious malicious URL http://mypc-securadvisor.net/favicon.ico http://mypc-securadvisor.net/favicon.ico High 
Status: Infected (events: 5) 
12/6/2009 1:18:47 PM Infected virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic http://superprotection1.com/download/Antivir-349cc72_2042-4.exe High 
12/6/2009 1:19:00 PM Infected virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic http://superprotection1.com/download/Antivir-57d_2042-4.exe High 
12/6/2009 1:19:15 PM Infected virus HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic http://superprotection1.com/download/Antivir-15815_2042-4.exe High 
12/13/2009 8:00:25 PM Infected virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Iframer http://c7.bridgetrack.xml1.slhoste....250_home_www_facebook_com_bottom.htm?ref=home, High 
12/19/2009 4:48:38 PM Infected virus HEUR:Trojan.Script.Generic http://onlinewebstie.com/scaner/decode-a5txrki4.js High 
Status: Clean (events: 1) 
12/20/2009 7:28:12 PM Clean legal software that can be used by criminals for damaging your computer or personal data PDM.Trojan.generic C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MALWAREBYTES' ANTI-MALWARE\MBAM-SETUP.EXE High


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I could only upload as a rar


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,

Do you know this one?

*CBT Development Corporation\Contractor Exam Trial*

I am wondering if it is a false positive.

The Malwarebytes one is a false positive unless the exe file has become infected. This can happen with one particular infection but it is more likely to be a false positive from Kaspersky.

Try carrying out that ESET one. It might ease our minds if it comes up clean.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

That is something I downloaded, don't know if it's infected or not? 
I tried to run the ESET but my security settings won't allow active x programs and I don't know how to change it.


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,



> I tried to run the ESET but my security settings won't allow active x programs


This is an instruction given to another member by devil_himself here at TSG.

Should do the trick: 

Open Internet Explorer.

Click Tools on the menu bar.

Click Internet Options...
The Internet Options window appears.

Click the Security tab.

Click the Custom Level... button.
The Security Settings window appears.

Locate ActiveX controls and plug-ins in the Settings: list.

Click to select Enable under Automatic prompting for ActiveX controls.

Click the OK button.
A Warning! message appears.

Click the Yes button to change the security settings for the zone.

Click the OK button.

You will now receive prompts directly from a Web site if it needs to download software to your computer.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, Still has toolbar that reads: Your security settings do not allow websites to use Active X controls installed on your computer. This page may not display correctly. Click here for options. When I do it says: More information. but that does not tell me what to do!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Try using Firefox. You can always uninstall it later if you have no further use for it.

Firefox may be downloaded from *Here*


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to reply, I tried to download firefox, and it said my computer does not meet the requirements to run this version. I tried the 3.5 and 3.6 beta. there were no other options that I saw.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

I only have 22.8G out of 145G. left. I have a bunch of crap on here, but I don't know what or how to get rid of it. I have Revo uninstaller and it seems to help, but I've uninstalled some stuff, only to have to go back in time and put it back!


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

What about opera?


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> I only have 22.8G out of 145G. left.


At last run OTL showed your system drive with 13.75% Space Free. Under 15% is less that optimum.



> but I've uninstalled some stuff, only to have to go back in time and put it back!


Do you mean you need everything on your machine?

Maybe there are old programs or perhaps there is old data that can be backed up on some sort of removable device so as to free up space.



> I tried to download firefox, and it said my computer does not meet the requirements to run this version.


Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it produces:

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, downloaded to desktop, ran it, and when it came to the copy button, I clicked it and it said to run as administrator, I did and I clicked on the copy button and NOTHING! It just sat there, I can't left click and copy, I can't cut and paste, drag and drop, NOTHING!!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> I can't left click and copy, I can't cut and paste, drag and drop, NOTHING!!


Try this:

Go to *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy, Edit -> paste)*

or this:

Try copying and pasting this way:

Highlight the text and then copy (Ctrl +C) and paste (Ctrl +V).


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

That is not an option! I can't left click, it does nothing! If I click the top left corner, I have the option to close or move, ctrl c, i get a ding, that's it!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm... very odd. Shouldn't happen unless it's not a genuine Microsoft OS.

Do this then:

Try and see whether last known good configuration will fix things for you.

1) Restart your computer
2) After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
3) Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
4) Select Last Known Good Configuration and proceed.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I downloaded Opera! It allowed me to run ESET. I think I like it better that IE! Have You ever heard of Opera? I haven't. But it seems to be a little beter that IE! I will post results from ESET tomorrow.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Wait, I think IE might be part of the problem!


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

> You ever heard of Opera


Yes although I don't use it myself I have heard nothing but good reports of it.



> I think IE might be part of the problem!


Yes IE temp files can get in the way of Firefox.

Also you may have a corrupted IE.

You could try going to *Repair/Reinstall IE*, follow the instructions for your version of IE and see if that works.


----------



## bigdoglou (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry It took so long, this was all I got from eset. C:\Windows\Installer\549ef.msi Win32/RAdmin.30 application deleted - quarantined
C:\Windows\System32\rserver30\rserver3.exe Win32/RAdmin.30 application cleaned by deleting - quarantined


----------



## emeraldnzl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello bigdoglou,

We have a couple of last steps to perform and then you're all set.










Double-click *OTL.exe* to run it. (Vista users, please right click on *OTL.exe* and select "Run as an *Administrator*")
Click on the *CleanUp!* button
You will be asked to reboot the machine to finish the Cleanup process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

MBAM can be uninstalled via control panel add/remove but it may be a useful tool to keep. The folders/files of remaining tools can be deleted.

Next, we need to clean your restore points and set a new one:

Please go *here* for directions on how to do this. You need to turn System Protection off to delete all old restore points, reboot and then turn System Protection back on to create a new restore point.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A reminder:* Remember to turn back on any anti-malware programs you may have turned off during the cleaning process.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Now that your machine is clean here are some things that I think are worth having a look at if you don't already know a bout them:*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regularly check that your Java is up to date. Older versions are vunerable to malicious attack.

Download from here *Java Runtime Environment (JDK) Update * 
Scroll to where it says *"Windows XP/Vista/2000/2003/2008 online" * and download and follow the instructions to install.

Reboot your computer. 
You also need to uininstall older versions of Java.

 Click *Start* > *Control Panel* > *Programs*
 Remove all Java updates except the latest one you have just installed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Be sure and give the Temp folders a cleaning out now and then. This helps with security and your computer will run more efficiently. I clean mine once a week. For ease of use, you might consider the following free program:
*ATF Cleaner* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Make Internet Explorer more secure*

Click *Start* > *Run*
Type *Inetcpl.cpl* & click *OK*
Click on the *Security* tab
Click *Reset all zones to default level*
Make sure the *Internet Zone* is selected & Click *Custom level*
In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls) to "Prompt", and ("Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe") to "Disable".
Next Click *OK*, then *Apply* button and then *OK* to exit the Internet Properties page.
*** Consider using an alternate browser.

Opera may be downloaded from *here*. It is one of the least targeted of all browers.

Avant may be downloaded from *here*. Another one that is less well known.

Firefox may be downloaded from *Here*. I use Firefox because I like it. Used to be one of the safest but now targeted probably as much as IE.

NoScripts is a good Add-on for Firefox that prevents execution of malicious scripts. Some people may find this intrusive. Actually once you learn how easy it is to allow and disallow scripts (bottom right corner right click on the red O with the S and red slash) it becomes easy.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To help protect your computer in the future here are some free programs you can look at:



If your Microsoft Update is not working automatically. Keep your operating system up to date by visiting

*Microsoft Windows Update*

monthly.

And to keep your system clean run these free malware scanners

*AdAware SE Personal*

*Spybot Search & Destroy*

*SuperAntiSpyWare*

weekly, and be aware of what emails you open and websites you visit.

An antivirus program is essential.

Here are a couple of to choose from (these are also free for personal use):
*Avast*
*AVIRA* _Note: AVIRA free comes with adware that promotes their paid for version each time it updates._
I like Avira but some people find the pop up advertisements each time it updates a bit trying.

A firewall is essential to help prevent hackers from infiltrating your computer.

Here are two good firewalls free for personal use:


*OnLine-Armour*
*PC Tools Firewall Plus*
*Note*: Do not use more than one anti-virus or firewall. Running two or more real-time anti-virus, anti-spyware and firewall monitors at the same time can cause a conflict. That conflict can result in slow computer performance, error messages, crashes of the programs or other types of failure. You will very likely end up with little or no protection.

Go here for some good advice about how to prevent infection.

Have a safe and happy computing day!


----------

